# over two weeks late, several symptoms, yet still bfn?



## bodacious

My last period was 11-15-09, making me about 2 and a half weeks late. I have several symptoms, yet last test at about 16 days late was negative. Any opinions greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Rachiebaby24

I didnt get a BFP until three and a half weeks after my missed period when pg with my daughter so dont give up hope!! I spent a fortune on tests!!


----------



## bodacious

So when do you recommend retesting? I think I may have ovulated late. I had one splotch of pinkish cm stuff 12/26... maybe implantation bleeding?


----------



## Rachiebaby24

could be.....i had implantation with this pregnancy but a quick BFP but no implatation bleed with my daughter and a long BFP....

I wen to the doctors who gave me some strips (or you can buy some cheap tests) and they told me to test weekly until my second period due date (had i come on) had passed because until then you could have just had a missed period. Two days before my next period would have been due, i got a BFP and even then it was faint but there!!


----------



## bodacious

I am sooo impatient. Everyday I become more convinced I'm pregnant... I've got basically every sign I've ever heard of... except a bfp!! I haven't been more than a couple days late, which really isn't late... my cycle varies up to a couple days more or less than 30 days.... but never more than that, at least not in many years!!


----------



## bodacious

Ok so some strange symptoms:
Over two weeks late
Boobs have grown
Very tight (down there) sorry tmi 
Smelling strange things no one else smells 
Headaches 
Lower back hurts all the time
Always tired yet can't sleep at night
Sore stomach muscles
Hands and feet always cold- normally hot
Boobs don't really hurt, but very sensitive


----------



## bodacious

Ok so some strange symptoms:
Over two weeks late
Boobs have grown
Very tight (down there) sorry tmi 
Smelling strange things no one else smells 
Headaches 
Lower back hurts all the time
Always tired yet can't sleep at night
Sore stomach muscles
Hands and feet always cold- normally hot
Boobs don't really hurt, but very sensitive


----------



## bodacious

So last night into today, no matter how I lay, can't seem to get comfy. MY back is so sore. Taking another test in a different brand soon... will let you know results!!!


----------



## bodacious

Still bfn at about 19 days late... I feel like I'm going crazy.


----------



## bodacious

Tomorrow marks 3 weeks late... back pain continues. Some cramping last night, but I NEVER cramp with af. I just keep getting moodier and moodier... if I'm not pregnant I've certainly been pmsing for long enough!! Does this sound like anything anyone else has experienced?


----------



## debbie2911

hello im 2 weeks late and getting bfn's have you been to doctors? if so what did they say? i havent been yet going to see if i get af when its due again, iv spent a fortune on tests, its horrible not knowing, i have no symptoms only one breast hurts, its just the nipple sorry tmi. when i was preg with my daughter i had a bfp before af was due and loads of symptoms but my breast never hurt with her not till i breast fed. so i dont no whats wrong with me :hugs:


----------



## confused2010

Hi, Im new here (just now registered).

I had my tubes tied in 2003 , i have NOT had them reversed (can't afford it)

My cylce is typically 26-28 days (once it was 30). I am now on day 38!! I am having tons of pregnancy symptoms but as of last night (CD 37) I had a BFN (clear blue digital). 

I know that the likelyhood of pregnancy is VERY slim for me being that I had my tubes tied but I can't help but wonder, what the heck is going on with me!!?? 

Any thoughts from anyone would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## hoping42010

hi my last period was 11-16-09 so im pretty much in the same boat as you! Two days ago i had a faint pink line after 15 mins!!!! Grrrr so an evap. I have spent an absolute fortune on tests too!!! and cant stand to see anymore negatives. And i stupidly tested xmas day!!!! :cry:


----------



## bodacious

I am to the point I honestly don't care one way or the other! I feel on edge all of the time. My clothes have even become uncomfortable. I'm waiting til next af would be due to call my doc as I've heard they won't do much tIl then anyway.


----------



## confused2010

bodacious said:


> I am to the point I honestly don't care one way or the other! I feel on edge all of the time. My clothes have even become uncomfortable. I'm waiting til next af would be due to call my doc as I've heard they won't do much tIl then anyway.


I'm with you... I know that my chances of being blessed with a litlte one are about nil being that my tubes are tied. Im at peacve with not being pregnant but I do wish I knew what is going on with my body


----------



## bodacious

I just feel so weird. Honestly I do think I'm pregnant but I'm so frustrated with the repeated bfn. It's possible. The tubes can fuse back together. But I would definitely check it out because after a tubal ectopic pregnancies are much more common.


----------



## confused2010

I'm going to give it a couple more days then I will see a doctor. (as of last night though, I got a BFN with CB Digital)


----------



## hoping42010

so a doctor wont do anything until you are 8 weeks late?
I mc in march after getting pregnant by accident and have been trying ever since! i cant get my head round how it can happen by accident but not when im actually trying!!! Life is so cruel!!! My cycles are very irregular sometimes 3weeks sometimes 5! I guess i will just have to wait!!! but not being able to pinpoint ovulation means im exhausted lol :sex:


----------



## Apen2009

Hi Bodacious - - I know how you feel. Though I am not as late as you, I'm officially a week late today and still a bfn. Like you I did experience something that I am convinced was IB. Though, as time goes by I am beginning to wonder if I didn't imagine the entire thing. I didn't realize how common it was to NOT get a bfp until 2-3 weeks after af is expected. But, after reading through the many threads here I'm beginning to understand that it does happen. So, I'm still holding on to a smidge of hope. I hope you get your bfp soon, keep us posted!!


----------



## bodacious

hoping42010 said:


> so a doctor wont do anything until you are 8 weeks late?
> I mc in march after getting pregnant by accident and have been trying ever since! i cant get my head round how it can happen by accident but not when im actually trying!!! Life is so cruel!!! My cycles are very irregular sometimes 3weeks sometimes 5! I guess i will just have to wait!!! but not being able to pinpoint ovulation means im exhausted lol :sex:

Sometimes you just have to relax and let it happen. We definitely weren't trying but we've always kinda just said whenever it happens it happens so we will definitely be excited.


----------



## hoping42010

my OH says the same thing! Saying relax and actually relaxing are two very different things for me lol!! 
I still have no signs of AF bought 2 more tests this morning but holding off. Last test was friday. Got a pink line but after time limit :nope:


----------



## hoping42010

urgh still soooo late really bad cramps in uterus on left side but still a BFN :bfn:
Any news with you?

:dust:


----------



## Rachiebaby24

When i was late I was told by my doctor that it common for women to "miss" a period so they wouldnt do anything until you missed a further period after then they will investigate....

I got my bfp two days before my next period was due...i just ovulated late i think


----------



## lilpinkkitty

im gonna join in with this as i am 24 days late now and my next af is due in like 8 daysish- so then if she doesn't show i will have missed 2


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, I'm curious to see what's going on!


----------



## hoping42010

lilpinkkitty have you been testing negative?


----------



## lilpinkkitty

hiya, the last one i did was on the 30th december and it was a neg, but from 30- now i have been havin really bad back and ovary pains


----------



## hoping42010

I did one Fri with fmu and got a definite pink line but after time frame so an evap :cry: and it was an asda own brand and i think they r known for it.
Just did one this afternoon and got a :BFN: Asda again.
I have strong cramping pains in my uterus esp. on my left side and especially at night.


----------



## Apen2009

Still no AF. i think I am going to start OPK. If I detect that I will know we are not going to see a bfp and I can move on.


----------



## hoping42010

i not been using opk's but after about 8 months of trying i think im going to start!!! esp seeing as my cycles can be anywhere between 3 and 5 weeks!


----------



## confused2010

Still no sign of AF... The pregnancy-like symptoms that I had have pretty much all gone away. I'm starting to think maybe I just had a "phantom period" though Im not completely sure what that is. If AF doesn't show up by tomorrow I will probably call the doctor just to make sure everything is ok. 

Good luck to everyone else, I hope you all get your BFPs!!


----------



## Rogue

Hello Ladies!! i was just about to statr a thread along the exact same lines as this......i thought the wait to OV and 2ww for af was excrutiating but this is sooo much worse! i am currently 17dpo, meaning i am 4 days late, i have tested every day FMU for last 6 and each one has been a BFN:growlmad::growlmad: I am so annoyed, frustrated and totally gutted all at the same time. I am never late, my cycle varies by 1 day max for as long as i can remember. i have been trawling the net all afternoon and all i can find is some women don't secrete alot of hcg early on.....i feel for those of you ladies which are even later than me....this is so tough, even my oh is starting to feel the frustration. this am, tested with a clearblue digi as was convinced that this would be sensitive enough to give me BFP...erm no and seeing it in writing is worse than not getting two lines!!! i think i have loads of "symptoms" and non of my typical pre af symptoms...i don't know how much more i can take (melodramatic i know but....)just wish something would happen....

:hug: to everyone else going through this same limbo land torture....
Lv. R -x-


----------



## confused2010

Rogue said:


> Hello Ladies!! i was just about to statr a thread along the exact same lines as this......i thought the wait to OV and 2ww for af was excrutiating but this is sooo much worse! i am currently 17dpo, meaning i am 4 days late, i have tested every day FMU for last 6 and each one has been a BFN:growlmad::growlmad: I am so annoyed, frustrated and totally gutted all at the same time. I am never late, my cycle varies by 1 day max for as long as i can remember. i have been trawling the net all afternoon and all i can find is some women don't secrete alot of hcg early on.....i feel for those of you ladies which are even later than me....this is so tough, even my oh is starting to feel the frustration. this am, tested with a clearblue digi as was convinced that this would be sensitive enough to give me BFP...erm no and seeing it in writing is worse than not getting two lines!!! i think i have loads of "symptoms" and non of my typical pre af symptoms...i don't know how much more i can take (melodramatic i know but....)just wish something would happen....
> 
> :hug: to everyone else going through this same limbo land torture....
> Lv. R -x-



I wish you the best of luck I really hope you get your BFP real soon!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Ladies, Same thing here. I usually have my cycles every 30 days. I am on CD 47. I had BFN Saturday with fmu. I know what pregnancy symptoms are. I swear from the sore bbs to the hip pain and pressure down there..even cant sleep fall asleep at night.. waking up early to pee. I never do that. My breasts are fuller and they are hurting so bad I cried. This is def not pms or af. I rarely have any pain until af hits. I am going to get a blood test tomorrow. Sick of wasting money on HPT. My friends were 6 and 7 weeks before they found out. My one friend had to get ultrasound to find out she was 7 weeks..not even a blood test worked. I remember with my son poas it was BFN and a few days later the doc was BFP. But I def was within the 4 week time frame!

And if I have anymore runny noses or congestion or snot of any kind... :growlmad: I have went through boxes of tissues!

:dust: :dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## bodacious

Today marks 3 weeks late. Friday night I had some minor cramping, which never happens- I cramped with one period in the first year after I started. My lower back and stomach are constantly sore, to the point I can't get comfortable at night. DF noticed a couple days ago that there has been a color change "down there" which I have heard can be a sign. THe nausea still comes and goes. Last test at 19 days late was negative.


----------



## confused2010

I had no idea how common late/missing af with a bfn actually is!! If it wasn't happening to me right now I probably never would have known. I honestly thought before that it was a rare thing. Obviously not!!


----------



## hoping42010

im starting to worry about a possible ectopic. they wud show negative wouldnt they? i have had cramping on my left side for 3 days now and although its not overly painful its definitely there and seems to be worse at night. My AF ccramps are usually mre of a heavy dragging feeling all over


----------



## shaerichelle

ectopic would show positive. It did for my friend.


----------



## bodacious

Idk what to do. I'm so frustrated. I am about 3 weeks late and I just FEEL pregnant. I just woke up one morning, about 2 days late, although I hadn't realized that at the time, and I just thought hmm I think I'm pregnant. Then a few days later I realized how late I was. I still waited a few more days, thinking surely by then the test would be accurate, or at least if I was just running late things would start up, but nothing has happened that hasn't directly pointed to pregnancy EXCEPT that darn bfn! Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## confused2010

hoping42010 said:


> im starting to worry about a possible ectopic. they wud show negative wouldnt they? i have had cramping on my left side for 3 days now and although its not overly painful its definitely there and seems to be worse at night. My AF ccramps are usually mre of a heavy dragging feeling all over

ectopic may or may not show a bfp :( that's actually one of my concerns, so for me if AF doesnt show tomorrow Im gonna go ahead and see my doctor


----------



## shaerichelle

bodacious said:


> Idk what to do. I'm so frustrated. I am about 3 weeks late and I just FEEL pregnant. I just woke up one morning, about 2 days late, although I hadn't realized that at the time, and I just thought hmm I think I'm pregnant. Then a few days later I realized how late I was. I still waited a few more days, thinking surely by then the test would be accurate, or at least if I was just running late things would start up, but nothing has happened that hasn't directly pointed to pregnancy EXCEPT that darn bfn! Anyone have any suggestions?

Can you get a blood test? We have a place here called express care. You can just ask for one and they do it.


----------



## bodacious

I'm not sure we have anywhere here except a doctor that will do blood. A coworker had this happen not long ago, but without such sure pregnancy symptoms, and her doctor wouldn't do anything til she had missed her second period, so I'm trying to just finish this week out, but its so hard to wait! I think I will go ahead and call my doctor tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Apen2009

Bodacious - Let us know what your Dr. says. I'm very curious as to his/her professional response.


----------



## bodacious

Will do.


----------



## shaerichelle

bodacious said:


> I'm not sure we have anywhere here except a doctor that will do blood. A coworker had this happen not long ago, but without such sure pregnancy symptoms, and her doctor wouldn't do anything til she had missed her second period, so I'm trying to just finish this week out, but its so hard to wait! I think I will go ahead and call my doctor tomorrow or Tuesday.

I would call just to make sure. You never know. They may want to see you:):thumbup:


----------



## bodacious

I'm apologizing in advance for this fairly personal question, but has anyone experienced a change in cm smell as an early pregnancy sign? It's not really bad, just different. Not like an infection.


----------



## sma1588

bodacious said:


> I'm apologizing in advance for this fairly personal question, but has anyone experienced a change in cm smell as an early pregnancy sign? It's not really bad, just different. Not like an infection.

ok so we are pretty much in the same boat. im just a little further back then you. im 10 days late still testing with bfn on ept diggi but then a faint line on a blue dye walgreens brand early response. i have noticed my CM has some smell to it to, not like infection or like (TMI)when you BD the night before. hmmm i take it your just as confused as me. i O on the 14th of dec and was supposed to start the 25th


----------



## bodacious

I should have o somewhere around the 1st. All the symptoms started around the 13th which is when I should have started. While some of them could totally be in my head, several can't. Do you have any other symptoms?


----------



## confused2010

bodacious said:


> I should have o somewhere around the 1st. All the symptoms started around the 13th which is when I should have started. While some of them could totally be in my head, several can't. Do you have any other symptoms?

I really hope you get your :bfp: soon! Hopefully your doctor can clear this up for you in the next few days!


----------



## sma1588

bodacious said:


> I should have o somewhere around the 1st. All the symptoms started around the 13th which is when I should have started. While some of them could totally be in my head, several can't. Do you have any other symptoms?

i had really bad cramps like i thought i was going to start my period on x-mas day( i was supposed to) so i packed my purse with tampons and didnt have to use them lol. my cervix is pretty high up, been feeling a little sick at night/ not morning back has been more achy than normal. and missed period.
i usually get some spotting at least and my boobs are usually not so sore

oh and to top it all off i randomly found more new stretch marks ewwww.( probly nothing from that though)


----------



## bodacious

OK ever heard of eyes being extra watery and nose being extra runny? CUz for over a week now I've had ceet unusual watery eyes that cause my nose to run but Idk if its related.


----------



## sma1588

omg i had for almost 4 days where my eyes were so watery but my nose was stuffy and itchy inside so it made my eyes water so bad... im gonna go in the chat if you wanna go in i dont think any1 else is in there though


----------



## bodacious

Can't haven't been on here long enough :/


----------



## sma1588

awwww that sucks. also i get migrains and i have been getting them alot with in the last few days where they last all night too. do u get headaches or any of that ?


----------



## bodacious

Haha that's the first sign. I had a horrible headache for a week and a few days into I thought hmmm I think I'm pregnant. Before this I hadn't realized I was late but then I realized the day the headache started was the day af should have been here. AFter that first week and a half or so they've not been as bad but I do get frequent mild headaches.


----------



## sma1588

ahhh all this thinking makes me so much more confused. im not understanding y i would get mixed signs . being late is the first sign but then all the symptoms and neg diggi throughs me for a loop. i had 2 slight pos. dye test too. are you going to get bloods done or a clinic test


----------



## bodacious

my plan as of now is to test at home Tuesday. If that's negative I will try again Friday if no af. If still negative I'm calling for a blood test. I have heard the digital tests aren't as accurate. I would try first response. I have had 4 bfn so far but I believe I may have had ib last Saturday and I read somewhere that a test won't typically be accurate til at least a week after so hopefully by Tuesday it will be built up enough.


----------



## bodacious

my plan as of now is to test at home Tuesday. If that's negative I will try again Friday if no af. If still negative I'm calling for a blood test. I have heard the digital tests aren't as accurate. I would try first response. I have had 4 bfn so far but I believe I may have had ib last Saturday and I read somewhere that a test won't typically be accurate til at least a week after so hopefully by Tuesday it will be built up enough.


----------



## sma1588

so were testing the same day and i should have my blood results back by wed. they will have to do bloods on me because im schedualed for a laproscopy on the 13th of this month and cant take any chances .....


----------



## bodacious

Oh yeah you definitely need to find out... mine is more for my own sanity than anything. I am starting prenatal vitamins tomorrow, beyond that there really isn't a whole lot to do right now but take care of myself.


----------



## NewlyHopeful

I tested again today. Still BFN. As of right now AF is 4-5 days late. Not sure when I am going to test again.


----------



## mamaxm

blood test! one of my coworkers took pregnancy tests all were negative, got a blood test, negative. so she assumed she wasn't preg. 5 months later she noticed she was getting a baby bump, took more tests, all neg, and finally paid to have an ultra sound done and there was her little baby boy!


----------



## sma1588

o man, i hope thats not the case here. i have always had a feeling i would be one of those people but im going to the docs tues and i will do a urine test there and i think they are already planning to do a scan anyways. so i should have all bases coverd


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no. I just had a blood test, but if it turns out negative and I still have symptoms I am getting an ultrasound.


----------



## shaerichelle

hoping42010 said:


> im starting to worry about a possible ectopic. they wud show negative wouldnt they? i have had cramping on my left side for 3 days now and although its not overly painful its definitely there and seems to be worse at night. My AF ccramps are usually mre of a heavy dragging feeling all over

I asked doc about ectopic today. She told me it would show positive on the pregnancy test. She pressed on my right side and there was sharp pain. She said if it continues and gets bad (after I get a positive back on the blood test) to go to the ER. She said she would be worried about the sharp pain and not cramping.


----------



## shaerichelle

okay so I am told I am not preggo:cry:

somethings wrong with my body at this point. I BD enough if my body was acting correctly I would be preggo:(:growlmad:


----------



## lilmama2_1

*Hey ladies..totally new here as you can see, but I've been lurking for the last few days, reading everyone's stories and stumbled upon this thread. 

I've been having my own confusions, as to what to really think about my own body's rediculous outpoor of signs that HPT's scream no in response. Whatever..lol, at this point..I'm exhuasted trying to figure it out and just happy to have found a place to vent and share. 

With that being said..I just wanted to drop in here after reading thru all the posts and let everyone know, it's completely possible to be pregnant, and not ever get a posi result. Or there'd be no basis behind the TLC show "I never knew I was pregnant". 

Not to drop any kind of what other's who so don't get our journeys and want to call it "false hope", but I know it happens. As does most of the rest of the world. Alot of doctor's and ney-sayers simply don't want to accept the fact, they don't have all the answers. Sad for them really. Cause we know better. 

For the record, my mother while pregnant with me..didn't get a positive until she was almost five months along. Same with my older sister, when pregnant with her son. They both were at the doctor for several months, each claiming they KNEW they were, and each being told it was all in their head. Also, my 19yr old daughter, when pregnant with my grandson, had AF for almost three months into her pregnancy. So, yeah..more possibilities then science wants to accept. 

  and more *


----------



## spinneybaby

So I am 8 days late for AF...no symptoms of either AF or PG...and for some reason had lots of EWCM yesterday with a mild pain which almost felt like OV pain...but I should have OV'd weeks ago...ahhh...I just wish I would either get a BFP (preferably) or AF would show so we can start all over again next month...so far 3 BFN's the last being New Year's Eve.

:dust::dust:


----------



## hoping42010

shaerichelle said:


> hoping42010 said:
> 
> 
> im starting to worry about a possible ectopic. they wud show negative wouldnt they? i have had cramping on my left side for 3 days now and although its not overly painful its definitely there and seems to be worse at night. My AF ccramps are usually mre of a heavy dragging feeling all over
> 
> I asked doc about ectopic today. She told me it would show positive on the pregnancy test. She pressed on my right side and there was sharp pain. She said if it continues and gets bad (after I get a positive back on the blood test) to go to the ER. She said she would be worried about the sharp pain and not cramping.Click to expand...

Thanks for passing that on! im beginning to think im ovulating again and missed a cycle all together as i noticed quite a bit of cm today and had another neg test this morning with fmu (surely that wud b positive at 2 weeks late!). Altho i have heard that cm can be a sign too!!! argh!! No more testing for another 2 weeks for me!! HONEST!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, I say no more testing too. We will see. I have had a lot of cm all along. ...:wacko:


----------



## hoping42010

How late are you? My timings are as if i didnt ovulate from one ovary but maybe i am now can you just skip one ovulation? and pick up where you should of?


----------



## spinneybaby

Hoping- I feel the same way...I had lots of EWCM yesterday...who knows...


----------



## hoping42010

spinneybaby said:
 

> Hoping- I feel the same way...I had lots of EWCM yesterday...who knows...

Lol what are we like?! Did you ever think it would be this hard? i thought it would happen straight away! hurts every time i see BFN or the witch! Even worse im a teacher and 15 yr olds r fallin pregnant all around me!!!! grrrrrr


----------



## spinneybaby

I remember when my Hubby and I decided to go off BC...we were both like..."are we ready?" "what if it happens right away?" and here we are 4 months later...still nothing and we would like nothing more than it to happen...I know 4 months isn't long but we are young, healthy people so I guess you just hope you aren't someone who has troubles TTC...oh well...Keep me posted and I will you...I almost think I skipped a whole cycle as well...I read on here that some people only OV from one ovary...this would make sense for skipping a cycle...

Having 15 year olds around you who probably didn't even want to be PG is probably frusturating!:dust::dust::af:


----------



## bodacious

I have had a surge in cm off and on, but mostly on, for well over the 3 weeks I've been late. It goes in spurts. Sometimes it looks like white lotion, others like ew. Very unusual for me though, especially the white. Never seen it before.


----------



## lilpinkkitty

wooooow i am now 25 days late still feeling sick at night, still getting heartburn and now i cannot get comfie in bed or sleep on my tummy as it aches, have had a dull ache in the lower area all day today feels like AF is on her way but no show, but i have had this on and off the past 2 weeks urghhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## lilmama2_1

bodacious said:


> I have had a surge in cm off and on, but mostly on, for well over the 3 weeks I've been late. It goes in spurts. Sometimes it looks like white lotion, others like ew. Very unusual for me though, especially the white. Never seen it before.

*I've actually had this going on as well, but I spotted (and have honestly assumed it was just an early, but weird AF) on the 30th and 31st. Since then tho, a few surges of cm that's lotiony looking and other times, it's just ew. And normally, after AF..I'm dry as sand. Confusing as all get out. *


----------



## hoping42010

i have had weird cm too its going between watery and thick and tacky and creamy in patches. that could be my body trying to ov??
We been trying since a mc in march so its 9 months now im 24 n OH is 21!!! Very frustrating!!


----------



## lilmama2_1

hoping42010 said:


> i have had weird cm too its going between watery and thick and tacky and creamy in patches. that could be my body trying to ov??
> We been trying since a mc in march so its 9 months now im 24 n OH is 21!!! Very frustrating!!

*So sorry for your loss hun. We mc'd in Nov 08, and have been "trying" without trying ever since. And until the latest AF, honestly..hadn't given it a second thought. Now tho, our eyebrows seem to reside in our hairline daily. 

And from what I've read about skipping O days, and still having AF arrive..it's totally possible. Not saying that's your case, but it's been known to happen to some. *


----------



## hoping42010

we said the same thing! when it happens it happens! trouble is i dont think trying without trying really exists!!


----------



## bodacious

lilpinkkitty said:


> wooooow i am now 25 days late still feeling sick at night, still getting heartburn and now i cannot get comfie in bed or sleep on my tummy as it aches, have had a dull ache in the lower area all day today feels like AF is on her way but no show, but i have had this on and off the past 2 weeks urghhhhhhhh!!!

OK so its not just me. I'm a habitual stomach sleeper, but I can't anymore. It hurts! And even some of my jeans have become very uncomfortable!


----------



## bodacious

Oh yeah and I also have an ongoing weird taste in my mouth.


----------



## Apen2009

shaerichelle said:


> okay so I am told I am not preggo:cry:
> 
> somethings wrong with my body at this point. I BD enough if my body was acting correctly I would be preggo:(:growlmad:

Shannon - I'm sorry you didn't get the bfp you were hoping for.:cry: I hope everything checks out o.k. and you can start again with you upcoming cycle!!


----------



## shaerichelle

bodacious said:


> Oh yeah and I also have an ongoing weird taste in my mouth.

Wow me too and the smell. I cant get it to go away. I can smell everything.


----------



## Bucket

Oh thank God I'm not the only one! :) :) I mean, it's crap that we all have to go through this, but at least we have each other, right? I'm currently 27 days late and BFN. Do I win some sort of prize? :) Got an appointment on the day my next period is due (Wednesday) and am going to insist on a blood test. Please keep everyone posted on how you girls get on, and I will do the same. I'm absolutely cool with not being pg this cycle, but I need to know for my own sanity...


----------



## bodacious

Oh yeah- this is an old one but ongoing- mood swings of bipolar proportions. I will go from b*tchy to laughing like a little girl over nothing at the drop of a hat.


----------



## debbie2911

so im now 17 days late :( my DH says he thinks af is due as he knows my mood change, i to am having trouble sleeping on my front, it just feels very heavy, maybe to many mincepies? lol i have to sleep with one leg up and for some reason im having trouble sleeping, takes me ages to fall asleep. my cervix is high, firm and closed and has been for 3 weeks now, this has got to the point now, where iv stopped thinking im preg and i just think i had no period and i will when next one is due. iv spent a small fortune on tests and by the sounds of it girls we are keeping the companys from closing down :haha:


----------



## bodacious

Lol yeah in the last few months I've prolly done a dozen... all bfn cuz the symptoms were all in my head... but but the last 4 of those were based on some symptoms that were actually noticed by df and are actual physical evidence... so not in my head!! So hopefully this time is differeny.


----------



## shaerichelle

bodacious said:


> Oh yeah- this is an old one but ongoing- mood swings of bipolar proportions. I will go from b*tchy to laughing like a little girl over nothing at the drop of a hat.

You sounds like me lol.:haha: I was crying one minute and within 5 minutes laughing


----------



## bodacious

SHannon- why exactly did they tell you no? YOu may have already said... if so sorry!


----------



## sma1588

hey girls. hows every1 doing with there late periods? im so over these headaches and wondering whats going on with my body


----------



## shaerichelle

bodacious said:


> SHannon- why exactly did they tell you no? YOu may have already said... if so sorry!

they said it was negative.i feel crazy!


----------



## sma1588

dont feel crazy i bet they will say mine is neg. to. i will tell u all 2morrow. i will feel crazy with you


----------



## askrach

So, Ive felt like and thought I was preggie for the past two weeks or so now. I had sore and bigger nipples, sore and slightly heavier breasts, diarrhea (sorry if TMI), very easily tired during day, slight cramping, way over emotional and alot gassy-er than normal from both ends. I have been off my BC since about the week of Thanksgiving, so as you can see from my tickers I estimated my conception date/due date if I am preggy. Ive had two negatives tests and was going to go in for a blood test sometime next week. 

Last night I went potty and wiped and there was bright red blood (nothing in undies though) and then after that it was very very clear watery tinged a bit pink but nothing like the first time. Now today its like heavy bleeding when I wipe (still none in undies). Is there any chance I might actually be preggie and this is just decidual bleeding or was I just getting my hopes up and it was all period stuff/being off BC? My mom told me that she was preggie with twins and miscarried one and then went to term with my brother. She also said she had periods for up to 3 months with all 3 of us. 

I heard sometimes women bleed as usual when they are supposed to get their period. I guess what I'm asking is what is everyone elses experience with bleeding in early pregnancy not just slight brown stuff but heavy red and how long did it last?


----------



## shaerichelle

sma1588 said:


> dont feel crazy i bet they will say mine is neg. to. i will tell u all 2morrow. i will feel crazy with you

Ask them what your hcg level is. I am going to call them tomorrow and ask them mine. 

Wow you are way over more than me. I bet you feel crazier than me...:wacko:

lol Stupid bodies.


----------



## shaerichelle

askrach said:


> So, Ive felt like and thought I was preggie for the past two weeks or so now. I had sore and bigger nipples, sore and slightly heavier breasts, diarrhea (sorry if TMI), very easily tired during day, slight cramping, way over emotional and alot gassy-er than normal from both ends. I have been off my BC since about the week of Thanksgiving, so as you can see from my tickers I estimated my conception date/due date if I am preggy. Ive had two negatives tests and was going to go in for a blood test sometime next week.
> 
> Last night I went potty and wiped and there was bright red blood (nothing in undies though) and then after that it was very very clear watery tinged a bit pink but nothing like the first time. Now today its like heavy bleeding when I wipe (still none in undies). Is there any chance I might actually be preggie and this is just decidual bleeding or was I just getting my hopes up and it was all period stuff/being off BC? My mom told me that she was preggie with twins and miscarried one and then went to term with my brother. She also said she had periods for up to 3 months with all 3 of us.
> 
> I heard sometimes women bleed as usual when they are supposed to get their period. I guess what I'm asking is what is everyone elses experience with bleeding in early pregnancy not just slight brown stuff but heavy red and how long did it last?

Hon usually we follow our moms patterns:)

read this link.. https://www.birth.com.au/Pregnancy/...-physical-changes-conception-to-12-weeks.aspx


----------



## NewlyHopeful

AF arrived today... I seriously think I may have made AF late from all the focus on thinking I might, just might be pregnant. I am never late! It's so weird I wasn't even thinking about having a baby a month ago, now its all I can think about. In the end, I am actually relieved this time. I wasn't taking any vitamins and I was drinking during the holidays. Next month, I will be more prepared. Started taking a multi vitamin with 400 mg of Folic Acid and going to try a OPK. Going to cut out cocktails after AF. 

Good Luck girls! I hope you all get the BFP you are hoping for!!!


----------



## bodacious

I'm going to do another test in the morning but I'm trying to convince myself I'm not just in case. Not really working...


----------



## bodacious

Oh yeah- I've been feeling my cervix periodically, about once every day or other day, and its normally pretty high up there but today I can't even reach all of it (im a little tilted) but what I could was much softer than normal. Positive sign?


----------



## confused2010

sma1588 said:


> hey girls. hows every1 doing with there late periods? im so over these headaches and wondering whats going on with my body


CD 40 and counting, no sign of AF... 13ish days late.... BFN today but not surprising since my tubes are tied, where oh where has the witch gone???


----------



## Leilani

This  makes for quite interesting reading


----------



## spinneybaby

Hi Ladies,
How is everyone doing? AF is 9-10ish days late for me and still on sign...I was going to take HPT this morning but decided to wait until Saturday. Have a doctor's appointment for other reasons today and will be sure to mention it to see what she says...


----------



## Apen2009

NewlyHopeful said:


> AF arrived today... I seriously think I may have made AF late from all the focus on thinking I might, just might be pregnant. I am never late! It's so weird I wasn't even thinking about having a baby a month ago, now its all I can think about. In the end, I am actually relieved this time. I wasn't taking any vitamins and I was drinking during the holidays. Next month, I will be more prepared. Started taking a multi vitamin with 400 mg of Folic Acid and going to try a OPK. Going to cut out cocktails after AF.
> 
> Good Luck girls! I hope you all get the BFP you are hoping for!!!

Sorry the 'witch' showed up. I'm impressed with your positive attitude though. Good luck with the upcoming cycle, I hope you get that bfp!!


----------



## Rogue

:dance:Hey Ladies...me again. so 9 BFN's later (crickey this poas is a v expensive habbit!) and i am still non the wiser and af still not reared her ugly head.... Went to the docs yest and she was saying, that sometimes, some women never metabolise HCG into their urine.....!! I'm booked in for blood test on Thursday and i am unsure how long i have to wait for the results - anyone from UK have a clue if its the standard week or 2 for blood results? ANWAYS its gives me some hope that i am preggers...

Also, strange thing happened last night. woke up abt 3am with this intense pain like an elastic band snapping against my cervix....it happened about 6 times and then stopped...i have been midly cramping since 2 days before af due but nothing like the horrible pain that was last night.....anyone else expereinced? Also, someone mentioned diff smell cm...have to agree and i also have diff smell pee and i know that its not dehydration as i drink bucket loads all day...Hmm, yeah come to think about it i have noticed and increase in thirst - anyone else?

And you know what irks me even more than anything...how annoyed i am, i am so angry as i just want something to happen, BFP, so i can be mega excited or af to show up so i can start looking towards the next cycle and maybe put myself on a quick diet to lose christmas pounds - just something to alleviate this ultra annoying middle ground which we're all currently in. the frustration is unbearable. 

I think that we all deserve a pat on the back:hugs: some serious :hug: from our OH's and maybe a new pair of shoes:dance: to help us get through this...

how is everyone keeping their mind off things?
Lv. R -x-


----------



## Apen2009

O.K., today is cycle day 44, 29dpo. I took a test this morning and got a BFN. So here it, I am going to assume what I thought was IB was in fact a very scant and brown af. Having said that I am starting OPK's as I should be OV soon if I'm correct on everything I just said. I have a bit of a wet feeling down there which I was hoping was a preggo sign but I have to resign myself to the fact that it's more likely signs of OV around the corner. No LH surge today but there was a faint line and I expect it will only get darker as the days go on. Who knows, maybe this weekend we will be BD'ing all day and night long!!! Good luck ladies, I hope at least one of you gets a bfp soon!!!
Bodacious - did you test this morning??


----------



## Rogue

Hey NewlyHopeful!!! sorry to hear that the dreaded witch got you! PMA for next month!!! how late was your af before she arrived? R. -x-


----------



## Rogue

Hey Apen, was just thinking - do you chart? if so what are your temps saying?? i'm after what my doc was saying i am convinced that we can all get our BFP's - just need a blood test to prove it lol!! If not, the BD'ing all weekend sounds fun! lol! enjoy and Good Luck! PMA PMA!! R. -x-


----------



## Apen2009

Rogue said:


> Hey Apen, was just thinking - do you chart? if so what are your temps saying?? i'm after what my doc was saying i am convinced that we can all get our BFP's - just need a blood test to prove it lol!! If not, the BD'ing all weekend sounds fun! lol! enjoy and Good Luck! PMA PMA!! R. -x-

Hey Rogue - I just started temping this week. For no other reason than to get a feel for it. I'm so annoyed I have not been temping all along. All I see so far is 3 day of 97.0-97.3 - today it did spike to 97.8 but I don't think I have enough data to really interpret anything from that, do you? I'm going to continue to track it in hopes that it gives me some useful information.


----------



## spinneybaby

Rogue,
Good luck with your Bloodtest...keep us posted...9-10 days late for AF for me...I go to the doc today...hopefully she will suggest the same thing. I will update you all when I return in about 2 hours...

:dust::dust::dust::af:


----------



## debbie2911

rogue-where i am in uk, it takes 3 days for blood results, if your doctor sent you for the test then i just ring up gps after 3 working days good luck.

im now 18 days late so cd46 :( bfn earlier, maybe something in the air causing us all to be so late or if we are all lucky something in the water causing us bfp's without the test results lol xx


----------



## Rogue

Hey Girlies!! cheers for the PMA vibes and good lucks and yes i do believe that maybe something like that full moon the other day is messin us abt lol!!! 

Ah shame Apen you haven't been temping sooner, i'm sort of a new a noob re charting and so i am no expert. My only advise is that you join FertilityFriend and take their charting course - its amazing, i learnt loads - where are you currently charting are you online?

Quick question for ppl - as we are all now v late, those if any who are charting - are you temps still really raised or have they gone down but no show from AF??

R. -x-


----------



## bodacious

Yep.23 days late and still bfn. Very frustrating.


----------



## Prashi

bodacious said:


> Tomorrow marks 3 weeks late... back pain continues. Some cramping last night, but I NEVER cramp with af. I just keep getting moodier and moodier... if I'm not pregnant I've certainly been pmsing for long enough!! Does this sound like anything anyone else has experienced?

Hey.....It is surprising for me to see that we have few things in common. My last period date was on 11-14-09.....just a day ahead of you. I am on clomid and have not got my periods still....Got a BFN at about 17 days late......

But, I dont have all the symptoms you have....I have headaches & backaches most of the time. But, nothing like I cant stand the smell of coffee or meat.....I am not so confident that I could be pg as these are period symptoms too......

My only hope is that ---I usually have sore breasts as a period symptom which I dont have now.....Trying to get an appointment with my doc.....After reading your thread, I am thinking of taking another test.........

I am sorry that I couldn't help..........Just thought of sharing as we have somethings in common........Wish you GOOD LUCK n BABY DUST to you.....:dust:


----------



## bodacious

Prashi- I have noticed the same thing. Sometimes for over a week before I'm due to start my boobs will be sooo sore. looking at them even hurts. But now the only thing I feel is a deep ache. Nothing like normal.


----------



## spinneybaby

Unfortunately I haven't tried charting yet...if the witch gets me, I will certainly start next cycle...But I did just get back from my Doc...she said it isn't unusual for women to miss a period...due to stress and stuff like that. but she gave me a requisition for a hospital pregnancy test because they pick the HCG up better than the HPT's. she also said to take the prenatal vitamins faithfully and avoid medications unless I consult her first...if this hospital test comes back BFN, she gave me 4 more just in case for the future.


----------



## confused2010

Day 41, still nada... although I am the exception here since I have my tubes tied. Test at doctor's today BFN, having other tests done to see what is wrong with me :( 

Good luck everyone else getting BFPs!!


----------



## Bucket

sma1588 said:


> hey girls. hows every1 doing with there late periods? im so over these headaches and wondering whats going on with my body

28 days late now (CD59, I think). Still no AF. Still no BFP. I haven't actually tested since last Wednesday, but I've been stuck in bed with a cold so couldn't get to the shop for another. Prolly a good thing. :) Blood test tomorrow, but I don't even know if they're testing for pregnancy. I'll keep you posted though. I did throw up this afternoon for no reason. Very unlike me.

How about you? How are you getting on?


----------



## sma1588

awww i know its so frustrating. you get some signs that make u think you are then you get somethings going on and think "no im not, what am i thinking?" but i think i confuse myself to where i just think im not and have a missing preiond. i forgot what day im on now but its in my siggy. i have 55 day cycles so im pretty late. my pre-opp apt is in 2 hrs so im sure i will be back on and let every1 know whats going on.... not looking forward to it


----------



## bodacious

I am starting to think its all in my head. But then I think of all the symptoms that couldn't possibly just be in my head, and then I just get confused. I have no clue what's going on anymore.


----------



## shaerichelle

I know how you feel. Im still having symptoms :(


----------



## toastiesc90

hey hun
i have my fingers crossed for you!
i went through the exact same thing, with my pregnancy i had 6 weeks of BFN until the finally came out positive!

maybe get your bloods done at the docs, more accurate! xx


----------



## NewlyHopeful

Rogue said:


> Hey NewlyHopeful!!! sorry to hear that the dreaded witch got you! PMA for next month!!! how late was your af before she arrived? R. -x-

AF was 5 days late, but that might as well be 5 weeks when you run like clockwork!

Hope you get a BFP soon!


----------



## sma1588

update-
ok so i went to the gyn today for my pre-opp and they had me do a urine test. he then went over all the pre opp stuff and never checked to see where my pain actually was, he was just going off where it was before. then he said he was sending me for bloods for all the other stuff like my sodium levels, etc. and a pregnancy test.

i did hear the nurses saying they think they see a faint line or something like that. they may have not been talking about my test mut im not sure on all of it


----------



## shaerichelle

sma1588 said:


> update-
> ok so i went to the gyn today for my pre-opp and they had me do a urine test. he then went over all the pre opp stuff and never checked to see where my pain actually was, he was just going off where it was before. then he said he was sending me for bloods for all the other stuff like my sodium levels, etc. and a pregnancy test.
> 
> i did hear the nurses saying they think they see a faint line or something like that. they may have not been talking about my test mut im not sure on all of it

They should have told you at least. I dislike docs. :hugs: I hope you get your answer..soon!


----------



## sma1588

ya thats what i was thinking.they could of told me atleast. i think they wanna do bloods before they tell me or put me on anything. so i take it if i go in for my surgery its a negative, if they say no then its a + i will get bloods done around the 12th of this month


----------



## bodacious

Good luck!! I am having a severe case of mood swings today :( worst so far. I think df has about had it with them. I've tried explaining to him I try to control it But can't, but he doesn't really get it. I'm so confused and frustrated. I just want an answer.


----------



## sma1588

all i have to say now is whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy? does life have to b so confusing?


----------



## ctapgoy

i know how you feel. I haven't really charted at all as you all ladies have. But my last period ended right before Thanksgiving and it was a progesterone/provera-induced period. I have not had anything since. I'm pretty sure I'm like 2 weeks late and got a BFN. I'm not really even actively TTC at this moment, I just got of the pill almost a year ago now cuz my husband and I wanted to start trying...


----------



## Rogue

Morning Ladies!!! so by some evil twist of fate...my wishes have been granted and AF is currently laughing in my face!!! Can not believe it! i had the tiniest light spotting, so i'm there in the bathroom half gutted half thinking "ah, well thats what those crazy pains were last nighth...implantation and this is implantation bleed....." ahahaha NO! Heavy Heavy heavy just an hour later. Great! so thats we out and my world record longest ever cycle. that was TTC#4 and thats it, no more for me, the heartache is unbearable. So i will be picking myself up, hitting the gym and the diets hard and booking the hol to Seychelles which i was putting off.....no more TTC for me.

PMA too all the rest of you ladies, i sincerely hope that you wont be going through the crazi hurt feeling and i am sure AF will not arrive for you...Sorry if i sound a little crazy myself this morning, just i'm v upset. Lv. R. -X-


----------



## spinneybaby

So I tried another HPT this morning and it was BFN again...still no sign of AF at 11 days late. My doc sent me to the hospital this morning for one of their tests...we'll see what that comes back as...


----------



## Bucket

sma1588 said:


> all i have to say now is whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy? does life have to b so confusing?

Aw, I really feel for you darling. The not knowing is a kicker. :( Some of the doctors I've spoken to over the last few weeks have been really rubbish: uninformative and/or uninformed. What do they have to gain by being so secretive? Why on earth can't they just be upfront with you and give you the information you need to feel reassured? Anyhoo, try to keep positive (I know it's hard) and keep us all posted on how you get on.

My own update:

I had my bloods done today (I had to walk a four hour round trip in the snow, mind!) and will have the results on Friday. I'm being tested for hCG, thyroid function, hormone levels, anaemia and all that jazz. I'm not holding out for a BFP at this point, but I'm looking forward to getting an answer about what the hell's going on in there! :) He felt my tummy and we discovered that I'm tender down on the left side of my uterus. He tested for a UTI: negative. I'm also a sensitive, cross, moody nutjob today! Poor old Hubby has borne the brunt of it. Anyway, I'll keep you posted.

Love and babydust to all xxx


----------



## debbie2911

19 days late still bfn i got loads of ic so i will be testing every morning for the next 8 days then going to docs if still no af


----------



## stellargaze

I've been there. We tried for a year. I got light spotting in January (08) and then nothing. I thought it was maybe implantation spotting. No period and all BFN for 5 months! I finally got a scan done and sadly they told me I have polycystic ovaries. One week later AF came and blood tests showed that I was likely ovulating. I went back on the pill last year and have been trying again now for 3 months. 1 day late with a BFN, but after having had that experience, am trying not to get hopeful...


----------



## debbie2911

well im now feeling some symptoms but most likely imagining as i cant understand how i can have so many bfn's im now putting it down to not preg and trying to find other reasons for af being so late.
iv been a little constipated iv never been constipated wasnt when preg with my dd.
my cervix is still high, firm and closed but not sure what that means, any ideas?
weird dreams, they seem really real
and just now i can feel like a very hard pinching feeling inside on the left.
would that suggest inplantation? could i have just missed af and ov anyway, if so then surly i would get a bfp in 2 days, i felt that pinching with dd but with her i also felt a weird tugging in my belly button, havent experienced that this time. 
good luck to everyone hope you all get bfp's soon or at least the witch arrives so you no where you are xxx


----------



## Bucket

Ugh, seems like maybe AF is finally about to arrive for me. On the day of my blood test (of course!). Have some cramps and my boobs are - at last - tender (though just the nipples so far). Plus I've been an unbearable ar*e today with a foul temper. I reckon I'll be on by tomorrow...

Debbie, since you mentioned it, could you tell me a bit about checking my cervix? I've never realy done it and thought I might try next cycle. :)


----------



## debbie2911

bucket - hello i would but to be honest i havent got a clue as mine has been high for 3 weeks now. from what iv read its high and open when ov and drops down low just before af but this could happen any day up to af coming, also iv read not to check after ov as it dont mean anything. i think it drops low then just before ov goes higher, softer and then when it opens its means your ov but your supposed to go by cm aswell. i could be completely wrong, maybe start a new thread.
also if you have had a baby it may always feel a little open.
sorry not much help


----------



## debbie2911

also im the same as you, nipples a little sensitive and moody, dh says he thinks its due as he can always tell by my change of attitude lol


----------



## shaerichelle

stellargaze said:


> I've been there. We tried for a year. I got light spotting in January (08) and then nothing. I thought it was maybe implantation spotting. No period and all BFN for 5 months! I finally got a scan done and sadly they told me I have polycystic ovaries. One week later AF came and blood tests showed that I was likely ovulating. I went back on the pill last year and have been trying again now for 3 months. 1 day late with a BFN, but after having had that experience, am trying not to get hopeful...

The docs told me I might have this too. But my friend concieved two children with it.


----------



## NewlyHopeful

Rogue said:


> Morning Ladies!!! so by some evil twist of fate...my wishes have been granted and AF is currently laughing in my face!!! Can not believe it! i had the tiniest light spotting, so i'm there in the bathroom half gutted half thinking "ah, well thats what those crazy pains were last nighth...implantation and this is implantation bleed....." ahahaha NO! Heavy Heavy heavy just an hour later. Great! so thats we out and my world record longest ever cycle. that was TTC#4 and thats it, no more for me, the heartache is unbearable. So i will be picking myself up, hitting the gym and the diets hard and booking the hol to Seychelles which i was putting off.....no more TTC for me.
> 
> PMA too all the rest of you ladies, i sincerely hope that you wont be going through the crazi hurt feeling and i am sure AF will not arrive for you...Sorry if i sound a little crazy myself this morning, just i'm v upset. Lv. R. -X-

I hope you get back to a place where you want to be if its TTC or not. Take care. Still sending a bit of baby dust your way just in case you want to use it...


----------



## Bucket

Well, I'm out. :( Got my blood test results back today and they are negative. Can't say I'm surprised. I had abnormally high levels of LH and FSH hormones, however, but my doctor said that - because I don't know where I am in my cycle - the results can't be interpreted, and we'll just have to leave it another few months and see what happens. To say that I am angry at being back to square one would be a thorough understatement.

Still, one good thing that did come out of it is that, with a high level of LH, it's possible I'm ovulating RIGHT NOW. :D Meaning that, if you'll excuse me, I'm off to do the do. ;)

Baby dust to the rest of you lovely ladies! xxx


----------



## debbie2911

bucket-sorry to hear your results and yes best get bding :) i think we may have missed af last month and have both oved anyway, fingers crossed and well in 14 days we may see bfps good luck xx


----------



## spinneybaby

Hey Ladies,

I had a test at the hospital and it was also BFN...looks like a skipped cycle...on to next cycle!


----------



## debbie2911

thats 3 of us then, all though i havent been tested at hospital 20 or more bfns i think confirms it lol so if we have skipped af last month does that mean we need to test again when next af is due? i swear i felt something yesterday maybe like implantation, so i shall keep testing but if i just missed af then im not due again till between the 11th and 14th


----------



## spinneybaby

YES, definetly test again when AF is due...i expext mine the 17th cause I felt like I was OVing on Sunday gone...we'll see


----------



## Bucket

Yeah, I'm a bit confused with the timings now. I'm actually late for my second period in a row by one day as of today, but with the LH surge the blood test picked up and the funny pinching pains in my left side over yesterday and today, I'm guessing that I'm OV now, and so will be due AF in two weeks. I've decided to throw caution to the wind, and my damn cycle diary out of the window, and just keep BDing until something happens, or I wear Hubby out, or both. :) Getting bogged down in the minutiae of my cycle activity has made me a bit crazy, and I suspect it may have delayed my OV too, so strictly no more symptom spotting for me! :D


----------



## sma1588

ok that might make 4 of us who skipped a cycle because if my bloods come back negative then i guess that means i skipped a cycle to. as for now im STILL not sure what going on. there are days i get alot of watery CM and some cramps and think uh oh i just started my period but theres nothing there. im dying to know whats going on !!


----------



## ArticBaby

Awwwww :hugs:, :cry:

This is to all of you with those Looooooooong frustrated cycles.


----------



## Bucket

ArticBaby said:


> Awwwww :hugs:, :cry:
> 
> This is to all of you with those Looooooooong frustrated cycles.

Thanks :) I know for sure that we'll all get those long awaited BFPs in the end! Big hugs to all xxx


----------



## Leilani

I wonder if anyone has done any research on skipped cycles? (surely they have) And if the results show some months are more common than others - like December because of Christmas, Parties, Stress, Being nice to relatives, holiday, alcohol and over-eating?


----------



## bodacious

I'm testing once more tomorrow morning and then I'm calling my Dr. I have no pms symptoms whatsoever outside of outrageous moodiNess, which has been going on since a few days since I should have started last time. I think I may have had the flu last week as almost all the nausea is gone, although I also started a prenatal vitamin with vitamin b which is supposed to help morning sickness. Who knows.


----------



## shaerichelle

I had my BFN on Monday. Still no period. I think I am CD51 lol I dont even remember its been so long.


----------



## hoping42010

well in CD 54!!! not done a test in a week!! sick of all the negatives. thinking i just skipped a cycle. but i have been having loads of thick cm, twinges and cramps. Also very sensitive to the touch OH touched my leg last night n it felt like he had kicked me in the shin and i wanted to cry!!!! lol could be AF tho :wacko:


----------



## sma1588

im on CD 70 i think it is now!!!!!!!! its in my siggy but i have lost track now.
i woke up to a close friend texting me saying she had a dream i was prego. funny thing is we dont really talk about that and she didnt know i went to the docs the other day.... well maybe my bfp is on its way


----------



## shaerichelle

sma1588 said:


> im on CD 70 i think it is now!!!!!!!! its in my siggy but i have lost track now.
> i woke up to a close friend texting me saying she had a dream i was prego. funny thing is we dont really talk about that and she didnt know i went to the docs the other day.... well maybe my bfp is on its way

Can you get an ultrasound? I would.. Thats the only way my friend got a positive.


----------



## sma1588

shaerichelle said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> im on CD 70 i think it is now!!!!!!!! its in my siggy but i have lost track now.
> i woke up to a close friend texting me saying she had a dream i was prego. funny thing is we dont really talk about that and she didnt know i went to the docs the other day.... well maybe my bfp is on its way
> 
> Can you get an ultrasound? I would.. Thats the only way my friend got a positive.Click to expand...

well i have bloods to do on monday and should get an answer that day so i dont want to jump into getting an ultrasound because they wouldnt be able to get me in for ever anyways. my doctors offices are so bad with that. bloods should tell me whats going on


----------



## debbie2911

Leilani said:


> I wonder if anyone has done any research on skipped cycles? (surely they have) And if the results show some months are more common than others - like December because of Christmas, Parties, Stress, Being nice to relatives, holiday, alcohol and over-eating?

hello no not done any reseach i no stress can and some illnesses. i think out of all of them mine definitly is the over eating one :haha: iv certaintly but some weight on this christmas, all those yummy mince pies :blush: 

iv stopped tested now and will test again the day my next af would of been due unless the :witch: arrives


----------



## Chilli

Hello everyone - have just read this entire thread! I'm not nearly as far dpo as some of you but am also feeling very frustrated. I have had 3 pgs - 2 concieved just after coming off pill - 1 sucessful and 2 MCs this year. So I know the symptoms. With all 3 I knew IMMEDIATELY after conception that I was pg. last AF (although post pill which stopped on 3rd) was on 10th Dec. From 27th have felt extremely pg - nausea, boob pain, sleeplessness and moods that could take out a small country, funny taste and HUNGRY!!!! But still testing neg. I know that I might have a couple of days still but I have always been regular, bang on every time. But nothing..... I'm fed up and becoming unfunctional I just can't do anything. I'm worrying for my sanity... though y'all might understand.

Also think that we should start a thread for our poor long-suffering OHs as they cope with our mood swings and frustrations???


----------



## bodacious

My last test at about 26 days late was negative. Calling the doc on Monday to see what he says but I have a feeling he will tell me to keep waiting. Im probably going to look for a new doc soon. don't really like mine.


----------



## shaerichelle

sma1588 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> im on CD 70 i think it is now!!!!!!!! its in my siggy but i have lost track now.
> i woke up to a close friend texting me saying she had a dream i was prego. funny thing is we dont really talk about that and she didnt know i went to the docs the other day.... well maybe my bfp is on its way
> 
> Can you get an ultrasound? I would.. Thats the only way my friend got a positive.Click to expand...
> 
> well i have bloods to do on monday and should get an answer that day so i dont want to jump into getting an ultrasound because they wouldnt be able to get me in for ever anyways. my doctors offices are so bad with that. bloods should tell me whats going onClick to expand...

I had bloods done and a pregnancy blood test which was negative (still have symptoms and my temp went way high today) They gave me no answer.:growlmad:


----------



## shaerichelle

Chilli said:


> Hello everyone - have just read this entire thread! I'm not nearly as far dpo as some of you but am also feeling very frustrated. I have had 3 pgs - 2 concieved just after coming off pill - 1 sucessful and 2 MCs this year. So I know the symptoms. With all 3 I knew IMMEDIATELY after conception that I was pg. last AF (although post pill which stopped on 3rd) was on 10th Dec. From 27th have felt extremely pg - nausea, boob pain, sleeplessness and moods that could take out a small country, funny taste and HUNGRY!!!! But still testing neg. I know that I might have a couple of days still but I have always been regular, bang on every time. But nothing..... I'm fed up and becoming unfunctional I just can't do anything. I'm worrying for my sanity... though y'all might understand.
> 
> Also think that we should start a thread for our poor long-suffering OHs as they cope with our mood swings and frustrations???

You sounds like me. My hubby is probably sick of my mood swings. :hugs:


----------



## bodacious

I know the feeling.we got into a huge fight last night that was about 90% due to my mood swings. I am so over them. I have pretty much convinced myself I'm not pregnant but he remains pretty certain which surprises me because he is still scared of being a daddy. It's not that he doesn't want kids. He's just afraid he won't be a good father. Anyway, he typically tries to convince me I'm not pregnant if the possibility ever arises. THis time any time I say I'm not, he argues that I am. NOt sure exactly what's caused the change, but something has.


----------



## hoping42010

well tommorrow should be my AF again after missing the last one and still no sign of her!! not tested in a weekso fingers r crossed i ovulated in the second cycle!! Anyone had AF or BFP yet?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm curious too!


----------



## debbie2911

no af or bfp for me i tested today, not going to test again till 13/14th 
im so stroppy to my DH said i best be preg cause if im not then its divorce time lol such a lovely caring hubby i have :haha:


----------



## hoping42010

well i have a very short fuse at tho mo too but i think thats more down to the frustration. i have been very tender to the touch tho! other symptoms are reeeally itchy nipples and feeling very wet down there sorry TMI!!! lol


----------



## Apen2009

Well, no af, no bfp!! I started testing for OV. I saw what I thought was a positive but when I retested with the digital it did not show a smiley. After some research I found out that the LH hormone disipates over time so I am wondering if it didn't show because I used a stale sample? And I am not experiencing ovulation pain like I normally do but then again this is our first month off of clomid. I should be ov this weekend so we are going to take care of business anyhow and see what happens. Another confusing month to be sure. . . .
Sorry everyone is having such a frustrating time!!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, my dh has been calling me a bitch maybe its my mood swings. I of course cried after and said I was sorry. lol


----------



## bodacious

I tested yesterday with another bfn. Second af should be here tomorrow or Monday but not counting on it. I too have the horrible mood swing. So tired of them! And the ongoing constipation... tmi alert: since about a week before I should have started last time, I have been very very tig&t. Sex is almost impossible. Never had this happen.


----------



## debbie2911

well im due what would be second af between monday and thursday and just now i seem to have terrible period pains, so i checked cervix and its high and closed, really closed though and iv had a baby, so thats strange. aslo TMI-i no this is a bit weird but my cm smells very different like sweeter lol if that makes sense lol i sound insane now.
also my breasts feels really soft and squdigy, my dh says they feel really heavy, dont no if these are normal signs of af or preg signs.
when preg with dd i only had a good sense of smell untill 7wks when sickness kicked in.


----------



## hoping42010

bodacious said:


> I tested yesterday with another bfn. Second af should be here tomorrow or Monday but not counting on it. I too have the horrible mood swing. So tired of them! And the ongoing constipation... tmi alert: since about a week before I should have started last time, I have been very very tig&t. Sex is almost impossible. Never had this happen.

i have also been very tight and finding sex very difficult but i put it down to being so anxious and depressed


----------



## bodacious

I really don't think that's it. FOr me that was the first clue something was up. If it had happened later on then yeah but it started before I was even late.


----------



## shaerichelle

hoping42010 said:


> bodacious said:
> 
> 
> I tested yesterday with another bfn. Second af should be here tomorrow or Monday but not counting on it. I too have the horrible mood swing. So tired of them! And the ongoing constipation... tmi alert: since about a week before I should have started last time, I have been very very tig&t. Sex is almost impossible. Never had this happen.
> 
> i have also been very tight and finding sex very difficult but i put it down to being so anxious and depressedClick to expand...

For me it has been way extra sensitive.


----------



## sma1588

well ladies i will know my anwser by tuesday at the latest! im getting a blood test 2morrow after school and im scared for the results. the only reason im scared is because if they come back negative then that means something is going wrong with my cycles again!


----------



## Chilli

Well I have no news at all except still feel a bit sick etc etc. Haven't tested, cna't be bothered to see another BFN so have ordered cheapie internet tests and will wait of rthem to arrive before I test again ( ha ha - wonder how long she'll hold out!!!??). Taking care of self as if pg so nothing to loose! Weird stuff all of this isn't it?


----------



## debbie2911

sma1588 said:


> well ladies i will know my anwser by tuesday at the latest! im getting a blood test 2morrow after school and im scared for the results. the only reason im scared is because if they come back negative then that means something is going wrong with my cycles again!

good luck, fingers crossed for you, let us no how you get on :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

will do. every1 that knows were ttc said they have there fingures crossed and im like well thats cool but im trying to not get my hopes up to much....

thanks every1 who has been there through all this looooong confusing journey and good luck to you all to


----------



## hoping42010

Good Luck sma 1588 will keep my fingers crossed for you x
I just went to check my cp and there was loooooooads of thick white cm. Hope its not something serious. Could it be a yeast infection? (i never had one before) and would this affect my cycle?


----------



## shaerichelle

yeast is like a cottage cheese discharge. It itches. I have had one. Its probably just your CM.


----------



## mommy2baby2

Bodacious, when you going to call a doctor and get blood work done? All your symptoms sound so promising, minus the bfn's but everything else...!:)


----------



## debbie2911

well im out the :witch: finally got me good luck to the rest of you xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I apparently just ovulated 7 days ago per FF. Funny thing is it showd it yesterday and I was already half through the 2ww:)


----------



## shaerichelle

debbie2911 said:


> well im out the :witch: finally got me good luck to the rest of you xx

Well at least the wait is finally over. Sorry she got you


----------



## bodacious

I called this morning but they just said they would have the nurse call me tomorrow as she was out for the day. How can they run a doctors office without a nurse?


----------



## hoping42010

:bfn: for me today again :cry:


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

I have been reading all the previous posts and can relate totally..... I am on CD40 which makes me 21 DPO and have had nothing but :bfn:'s my last one being this morning.....I feel PG....

I'm not as late as some of you ladies but it's still so frustrating as I've tested every day since 10 DPO ..... I'm about 6 days late (34DC)!

I have decided not to test again and am just going to wait for :witch: to get me and monitor CM and continue having :sex:

Hope those of you who are still waiting get your :bfp: this month do.......

So here is lots of :dust:


----------



## Bucket

No news from me really. Now four or five days late for my SECOND missed period. After the BFN on my bloods last Wednesday, I haven't bothered to test again with an HPT. I've been PMSing, I guess, although I usually have very tender boobs on both sides, but this time it is much worse on just one side, and it's the nipples only, not the boobs themselves. That's never happened to me before. I also have various assorted cramps and twinges a lot of the time. I'm hoping this means I ovulated last week and AF will finally show her face in a week or so. Seems like forever since I saw her!

Think I'll prolly pick up an HPT next time I'm at the shops and do a test again at some point soon, but I'm pretty certain I'm not prego.


----------



## sma1588

wow bucket thats crazy. well i just got back from the hospital for one of my friends and she just found out on the 8th she is prego and she took over 5 epts and they all came out negative but when she went in for pain it came up pos. at the hospital...

my bloods judt got done today so i should have results by 2morrow. i just wanna know whats going on already!


----------



## Chilli

testing in the morning!!!!


----------



## Bucket

Alright, <heaves a HUGE sigh>, I've decided I ought to test again in the morning. I kind of figure I should keep on doing it periodically, even in spite of the negative bloods, because I don't know when I ovulated until Aunt Rose shows her ugly face. I'm so definitely not pregnant though, so no crossed fingers this time. ;) Will, of course, keep you posted nonetheless.

Am I the longest no-AF-er on the thread yet? :) xxx


----------



## bodacious

I think we are about tied. I'm late for my second as well.


----------



## Bucket

Aw, Bodacious, that sucks! (Or maybe it doesn't...certainly not if you turn out to be prego!) :) The good thing about the B&B Forum is that none of us need ever feel alone in trying times. Have you had a blood test yet? (Sorry if you've already said; we've done a lot of pages now and I always forget what's been said.) xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know it can be frustrating, I've had several negative tests, and this past month I just had some spotting, I'm going for a blood test Friday.... Yay... Good Luck to all and Baby Dust too... ;)


----------



## bodacious

I haven't yet. Waiting on my doc to decide to want to talk to me. Only update is boobs starting to get sore and cervix is basically unreachable and very very soft.


----------



## bodacious

I haven't yet. My Dr is being ridiculous. Only change I have is my nipples are getting sore and my cervix is basically unreachable and very very soft.


----------



## Bucket

Yep, that's the same for me. Sides of my boobs hurt (one much more than the other) and sore nipples. Am currently lying in bed putting off getting up and doing my test. :)

If you've missed two periods, you should now be able to get your GP to do bloods - or at least look into it. I had to nag mine a bit, but got there in the end :)


----------



## Bucket

Unsurprisingly, it's another BFN. Must be PMS then; good news I suppose as I'll finally be seeing the witch in a week or so. Nothing like a BFN to make you sympathetic when all your friends are whinging about having their children home from school in the snow, is there...?


----------



## Chilli

BFN!!!! agin this morning at 19dpo - reckon it's a chemical ( hate that term) - just another to add to the list then!


----------



## waterbaby

I'm in the same boat. Last AF was Dec 5th. Waiting and waiting and waiting.... NO AF. Neg HPT's. But blazing positive OPK's. I'm so confused.
Since about 4 days ago. Morning or night, doesn't matter - - they are REALLY positive. I've never heard of having your period, ovulating and then skipping your period but ovulating again???? Something is whacky!:wacko:


----------



## Lynda09

Hello girls can I be added to the list! I've just posted about the sane thing I'm 12 days late cd 40 and have pregnancy symptoms but suppose they could be af symptoms but last July I had a mc and I have got the sane symptoms I had when I was pregnant then I really feel like I could be but tests are disagreeing. The nurse has done a test which was negative I've done two clear blue ones which had a faint blue line in the time frame and two negative digis also negative pharmacy own brand??? I really don't know if I am or not but I feel like I could be I've got all kind of strange symptoms like cramping when I need a wee sore vagina pain over vagina dizziness hot flushes tired and eating loads???? I really want to know what's going on any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Lynda


----------



## Lynda09

Hello girls can I be added to the list! I've just posted about the sane thing I'm 12 days late cd 40 and have pregnancy symptoms but suppose they could be af symptoms but last July I had a mc and I have got the sane symptoms I had when I was pregnant then I really feel like I could be but tests are disagreeing. The nurse has done a test which was negative I've done two clear blue ones which had a faint blue line in the time frame and two negative digis also negative pharmacy own brand??? I really don't know if I am or not but I feel like I could be I've got all kind of strange symptoms like cramping when I need a wee sore vagina pain over vagina dizziness hot flushes tired and eating loads???? I really want to know what's going on any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Lynda


----------



## Chilli

Doc is taking blood tom!!! Hey waterbaby & Lynda - we're all having such a crappy time!!!


----------



## bodacious

Doc said to wait until the end of this month and see what happened.


----------



## sma1588

update:
i had my surgery done today and doc didnt find any bad stuff on my uterus or overies and checked my tubes and said there good. so i will be asking for some stuff to induce my period and start my soy. good luck girls!


----------



## bodacious

Something is Def on the way whether its af or baby. My left boob is very sore. The right nipple is a little. Very strange. Usually they're both equally sore.


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope so bodacious! DO you temp? I got stick of it and just started temping midcycle. Then all of a sudden at cd 48 ff said I o'ed.. lol I didnt find that out until 6dpo.
I am glad I temped. and continue to do so.


----------



## Truffleax

bodacious said:


> Something is Def on the way whether its af or baby. My left boob is very sore. The right nipple is a little. Very strange. Usually they're both equally sore.

Mines exactly the same! how odd! x


----------



## waterbaby

I'm still in the waiting game. I poas (OPK) because I have them... and because I have to fill the need. And it's still very very positive. Did one this morning and it was VERY dark. Morning or night... it's still dark. Going on 5 days worth now. I wait for it to fade. But it hasn't. Not a bit. I'm about 14 days late now. I have not taken another HPT since Tuesday. That day I took a Clear Blue digital and it read "not pregnant". And I think I took and ANSWER brand and it was negative also. The only two symptoms I'm having are missed period and extreme fatigue! I slept last night from 7:30pm until 7am this morning!!!


----------



## Lynda09

Im getting concerned I'm two weeks late and have got symptoms but the one i don't like is like a hot flush I come over all funny and very hot and sweaty crampy and nauseous I just feel dreadful then as time goes on it gets easier but still feel weird? My period las month was 5 days late and I had pink spotting for a day then heavy bleed for a day this was my third or fourth period since the mc the periods before that one were regular. I don't know what's going in can anyone help please?

Lynda


----------



## bodacious

No Shannon, we dont temp. We aren't really trying, but we are definitely not preventing in any way. I have also recently been constipated for the first tIME in my life.


----------



## Bucket

I'm genuinely convinced that AF is just around the corner for me now. I have all the classic symptoms, so I reckon I was right about the blood test catching my pre-OV LH surge. I've predicted an AF date based on that, and will test again with another HPT if she hasn't shown her face a few days after that date.

I'm wondering what the hell to do about predicting my future cycles after all this. Do I just pretend this long one never existed and go back to my average cycle before that? If I leave it in, it will really mess up any future predictions of when AF might show! :S


----------



## shaerichelle

waterbaby said:


> I'm still in the waiting game. I poas (OPK) because I have them... and because I have to fill the need. And it's still very very positive. Did one this morning and it was VERY dark. Morning or night... it's still dark. Going on 5 days worth now. I wait for it to fade. But it hasn't. Not a bit. I'm about 14 days late now. I have not taken another HPT since Tuesday. That day I took a Clear Blue digital and it read "not pregnant". And I think I took and ANSWER brand and it was negative also. The only two symptoms I'm having are missed period and extreme fatigue! I slept last night from 7:30pm until 7am this morning!!!

I got two very dark ones yesterday as well. this am took a hpt it was negative. and also took opk it was way lighter. with urine later took an opk it was dark like yesterday...sigh:growlmad:


----------



## sterretjie

hi bodacious

i think it might be worth going for a blood test x


----------



## bodacious

I'm giving it a couple days and calling my gp. MY left boob is VERY sore. YEt my right feels normal. EITher I'm pregnant or af is just around thecorner.


----------



## Jem88

Hi, when i was preg, i didn't get a single positive on a urine test, but had a blood test at 8 weeks & it came back positive.. i even done a urine test on the morning before the blood test & it was negative lol. maybe thats the same with you. good luck.


----------



## bodacious

I'm just giving it a couple more days to make sure af doesn't decide to show her self. I don't really want to waste the money just to find out without the test a couple days later. It's just so weird to me that only one boob hurts, and even that one only hurts at night when I take my bra off. By the next morning I'm fine again. The other weird thing is the cramping. It's not bad, just achy feeling, which is nowhere near my norm. I never cramp before I start and even then its basically always in my back. I've only had stomach cramps twice ever. Going to see how I feel Monday then call my to.


----------



## bodacious

Gp not to. PHone decided to correct it for me. LOl.


----------



## Chilli

Well after discharge similar to my 2 MMCs I think I've had another "chemical" but never got up enough hormones to register on test. Good luck to the rest of you and hope to see you all in first tri soon


----------



## sma1588

just so you know the home test may never show a +. my friend just got out of E.R and found out from there thats shes prego. she took over 5 boxes of mulitiple test in each and they all came out negative. the first drop they put on the test at the hospital it came up + in seconds. all the test were name brand too


----------



## bodacious

OK latest symptoms: my left boob throbs almost all the time. Don't even think about taking my bra off. NOw in addition to the achy cramps, I have pains shooting off and on through my vagina. OH yeah- and my lower rib cage is very sore.


----------



## bodacious

SO today I woke up and although I'm not as crampy feeling as I was, I feel like I've done a ton of sit ups and my back is sore. I am so confused. I just want to know already. Anyone else have any news?


----------



## shaerichelle

bodacious those sound like similar symptoms I am having. I feel very preggo! BFNS for me still.


----------



## shaerichelle

sma1588 said:


> just so you know the home test may never show a +. my friend just got out of E.R and found out from there thats shes prego. she took over 5 boxes of mulitiple test in each and they all came out negative. the first drop they put on the test at the hospital it came up + in seconds. all the test were name brand too

Thats good to know. I am begining to wonder...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I've heard that before... I got a feeling the only way I'm gonna find out is through a ultrasound, don't ask me why but I will... ALOT of strange things have been happening with me and I'm positive i'm gonna get a BFN.... Thats why I'm holding out from testing...


----------



## grrlmom

> just so you know the home test may never show a +. my friend just got out of E.R and found out from there thats shes prego. she took over 5 boxes of mulitiple test in each and they all came out negative. the first drop they put on the test at the hospital it came up + in seconds. all the test were name brand too

My coworker had a similar experience; she said she took a dozen home pregnancy tests in her first six weeks, and every one was negative.
After she missed her _second_ period and started having serious pregnancy symptoms, she went to the clinic for a blood test and sure enough it was positive.

I sort of discounted this story, because it sounds unlikely and she's been known to exaggerate about many things... but who knows? If it happened to someone else as well, then maybe she is telling the truth.


----------



## shaerichelle

my one friend didnt get a pos til ultrasound she tried hpt and blood test


----------



## bodacious

This may be tmi but has anyone experienced anything weird with sex?


----------



## monets_garden

bodacious said:


> This may be tmi but has anyone experienced anything weird with sex?

what kind of weird do you mean?


----------



## bodacious

Anything at all out of the ordinary.


----------



## confused27

hi bodacious, i know someone who had a funny smell whist having sex, heard that mentioned a few times


----------



## monets_garden

bodacious said:


> Anything at all out of the ordinary.

a few things to note, hope its not tmi...

since about a week before AF was due, I was so tight that I would (and still do) climax before he does... NEVER happened before. and I feel just tighter in general. I've also felt like crying a few times during, because I feel more emotional than normal :shrug:

hope that helps...


----------



## Bucket

Hi girls, not a whole lot is new with me this week.

Still no AF, but I feel she's on her way. I have extremely achy boobs - getting progressively worse - though the pain has moved into the breast itself rather than my nipples. CM has been roughly the same for the last few weeks; milky, copious, nothing particularly out of the ordinary. I've been, quite frankly, completely mental. Swinging from sweetness and light one minute to something that belongs in _The Exorcist_ the next. Poor Hubby doesn't know how to do anything right! I feel sick before I eat, and sometimes after, and I don't seem to fancy anything. This is all normal for me, pre AF.

The stuff that isn't normal: I usually have to pee all the time (I'm useless at long car jouneys!), but lately - even though I am thirsty as all hell and drinking huge amounts - I hardly have to pee. Very unusual for me. I also have occasional sharp twinges in the right side of my uterus/ovaries.

Tested negative again on Saturday afternoon with a ClearBlue Plus. I've lost count how many times that is now. Five? Six? Based on my symptoms, I'm expecting AF on CD74 (!), which is in three days. Will keep you posted. Big hugs and babydust to all xxxxx


----------



## waterbaby

Hi Ladies:
I'm still hanging in.... no AF yet. This is getting ridiculous!! I hope someone posts a BFP soon! I tested on Saturday morning but it was BFN. Cycle day 45, I believe. 18 days late, I think. I don't know at what point to call the doctor. I'm sure they will just call for a pregnancy test and I'd hate to waste the money to see a BFN. Do most ladies wait until they've missed 2 periods?


----------



## Bucket

waterbaby said:


> Hi Ladies:
> I'm still hanging in.... no AF yet. This is getting ridiculous!! I hope someone posts a BFP soon! I tested on Saturday morning but it was BFN. Cycle day 45, I believe. 18 days late, I think. I don't know at what point to call the doctor. I'm sure they will just call for a pregnancy test and I'd hate to waste the money to see a BFN. Do most ladies wait until they've missed 2 periods?

Hi Waterbaby. :) Yeah, the doctors here in the UK usually advise waiting until you're late for the second period before doing a blood test, as it's not unusual for ladies to have an extra long cycle every now and then. My blood test shed no light on my situation anyway, because it's difficult for them to interpret the results when they don't know where you are in your cycle. I'd recommend giving them a call if AF doesn't show her face next cycle. Fingers crossed for your BFP though! :) xx


----------



## bodacious

that's exactly what I'm talking about. We've had to stop a few times. I was so tight he hurt me. ANd if he goes deep at all it hurts so bad. Hrs made me bleed twice, unless of course one was implantation bleeding. And I've bawled a few times during and after. Just wanted to see if I'm crazy or not!


----------



## bodacious

Last night a tiny tiny tiny bit of blood after sex. May have even imagined it. Then this morning when I woke up there was a little more, but my cervix it shut very tightly. Idk what's going on. DOesn't your cervix have to open to have a period?


----------



## shaerichelle

Boadcious, Can you get to the doctor? Lately I have been hearing to much about HPTs not working! ANd I have been thinking back to with my son. He didnt show up on a few I tried. So I went to the doctors and it was positive. SOunds like something is going on with you.. Is the blood pinkish or brown or is it red?


I am on CD 62. Although ff says I o'ed 14 days ago. BFN today. I have symptoms galore. I am just sick of it.


----------



## bodacious

What little there is is red. It's not at all like a normal period for me. It normally starts off pretty heavily. This is only noticeable on toilet paper. DR is closed today but if I still don't think its a period by tomorrow I'm calling. Wouldn't my cervix be open if it was my period?


----------



## shaerichelle

I thought so.. maybr its implantation bleeding?


----------



## bodacious

I have no idea. My back kind of hurts like it usually does when I start. Not really. I guess I will wait and see what the rest of the day brings.


----------



## spinneybaby

Hi Ladies,

I posted on here a while back...I was due for AF on the 27th of Dec. and she just got me yesterday :(...Turns out I skipped a cycle which is perfectly normal...sorry I hadn't been posting but I was driving myself crazy on here all the time wondering if I was or not!...


----------



## bodacious

I believe that's what happened to me. I had a few days of serious nausea but it went away so I'm figuring the flu. A few other weird things happened but I think they were in my head. OH well. WE are going to wait til after the wedding then start trying hardcore.


----------



## hoping42010

bodacious did the witch get you? I still have nothing!!! and i am 4 days late for my second cycle!!! argh!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I know girls still no period here since NOV 18 No BFP. Second cycle due today.


----------



## Mrs Dubs

i cant imagine how you must be feeling, i think i'd be going crazy if i was in your situation!

Good luck ladies, hope you get your answers soon!! x


----------



## shaerichelle

Mrs Dubs said:


> i cant imagine how you must be feeling, i think i'd be going crazy if i was in your situation!
> 
> Good luck ladies, hope you get your answers soon!! x

Yes I feel it!


----------



## waterbaby

At least one thing.... nobody's ALONE in this!!! 
We are all waiting together! :coffee:


----------



## dumpy222

Hi

Last period was 14th december, and all I`m getting is BFN :(


----------



## Hazelnut

dumpy222 said:


> Hi
> 
> Last period was 14th december, and all I`m getting is BFN :(

Same dates as me hun....still getting BFN. May do a FRER in the morning....fed up of POAS!!! :hugs:


----------



## maryalexandra

i'm in the same situation as all of you, however mine isn't as obvious. i don't have as many clear cut signs of pregnancy and i'm not that late. i'm 3 days late. the only thing that makes me ify about it, is that since i started my period at the age of 13 i've never been late, not once. never past the 31st day of my cycle. i've experienced increased cervical mucus, heartburn, and slight nausea during the heartburn. my heartburn is actually terrible right now. i took at test yesterday and today, in the morning and they were both negative. good luck to everyone else!


----------



## shaerichelle

maryalexandra said:


> i'm in the same situation as all of you, however mine isn't as obvious. i don't have as many clear cut signs of pregnancy and i'm not that late. i'm 3 days late. the only thing that makes me ify about it, is that since i started my period at the age of 13 i've never been late, not once. never past the 31st day of my cycle. i've experienced increased cervical mucus, heartburn, and slight nausea during the heartburn. my heartburn is actually terrible right now. i took at test yesterday and today, in the morning and they were both negative. good luck to everyone else!

sometimes it take people a long time to find out.. I have heartburn real bad too. I hate it.:growlmad:


----------



## lilpinkkitty

witch finally got me 2 and a half months later


----------



## shaerichelle

At least you arent in limbo anymore hun. Sorry she came so late.


----------



## Hayah

Hi guys,

My period was never regular before the pill. When I went off, I had one period right away and another a month later. That was my last period, starting on 13 or 14 December. I ovulated on the 2nd of January, which seems to indicate an irregular cycle - right? We had three *nights* that would have made conception possible. 

I started getting very nauseous, I've had more migraines than usual, I've had a metallic taste in my mouth, I've had leg cramps that made me run to the loo with a tampon at hand... yet nothing. Other than negative on the test. No period, no positive. 

Is that unusual? I can't fall asleep at night - which is due to anxiety, I'm sure. Is it possible that my anxiety is causing the delay??

Thanks ladies!


----------



## bodacious

I'm not sure yet. I have alme bleeding but not really like a normal period. I have heard if you're pregnant any type of bleeding you hace will smell different than a period. SOrry if this is tmi but it doesn't smell like a normal period at all. More like fresh blood than anything. And I have a HORRIBLE back ache. Idk. AS of now I think its finally af, but only time will tell. I'M ok with it being af. Oh yeah. Last I checked earlier my cervix was still very shut. So I'm lost.


----------



## bodacious

I have gone from almost nothing to very heavy with quite a bit of cramping which is very abnormal for me. And it looks and smells like fresh blood. Not at all like a normal period. I have no idea what is going on with my body.


----------



## WannaB

Its more than likley that you didnt ovulate the cycle before and missed a period, then have gone onto the next cycle an this is the af from that, they are normally much heavier and painful than normal ones because you have more of a buildup, you may even get large clots, and they almost always are different from your normal period. Alot of women think they may have miscarried, when in fact its just a greater amount of tissue and blood because it wasnt released from the previous cycle and there is just more of it, kind of like two afs joined together put simply. Its a pain, but it happens to us all every now and again, suprisingly common!


----------



## Bucket

CD71 today. Expecting AF on Thursday. It feels really strange that I would be as pleased to see AF as to see a BFP this month. I can slowly feel my body returning to normality, although I'm dreading the pain on the first day of AF. Twice in the last two years it has put me in the A&E (Emergency Room), and that's when my cycles were the normal length! :S


----------



## bodacious

update- after basically nothing all day yesterday, im having the heaviest period ever. It's miserable.


----------



## shaerichelle

bodacious. That sounds like what my peroiods were like when I would miss a cycle or two.


----------



## Bucket

bodacious said:


> update- after basically nothing all day yesterday, im having the heaviest period ever. It's miserable.

Aw! *Big hug.* That's rough, but at least you've got an answer, and you can get on it again next month. I hope you feel better soon, lovely. xxx


----------



## maryalexandra

hey ladies! if it makes any of you feel better, i talked to mom today. she said with her first child, she test 14 days after her missed period and it was negative. two days later at 16 days late, she received her first positive! it definitely made me feel better. :)


----------



## waterbaby

Bodacious - sorry to hear that news!:hissy: But at least you are no longer wondering. Get ready for February!!! :happydance:


----------



## bodacious

Thanks everyone. We are going to wait to do anything and then start trying hardcore as soon as the wedding is over. We've got enough to worry about with that right now. We don't need any extra stress. But come June or July we will definitely be trying!


----------



## Bucket

Looks like the witch got me too, ladies, a couple of days earlier than I was expecting in the end (but still 41 days late!). No tears this month though - don't think I've ever been so relieved to see her! :) Wishing the rest of you AF or BFP very soon...


----------



## waterbaby

I'm still hanging on. No idea what is going on. 

But I promised myself I would not waste anymore money on tests... until next week! :winkwink:

Maybe by next week AF will have arrived. But I'm going on nearly 20 days late!


----------



## hoping42010

well last period was 16/11/09.
Still no AF!!! and tested BFN again today!! I just dont know whats happening i really cant take anymore. I feel so down today :cry:


----------



## Bucket

hoping42010 said:


> well last period was 16/11/09.
> Still no AF!!! and tested BFN again today!! I just dont know whats happening i really cant take anymore. I feel so down today :cry:

Aw, hoping, don't give up. Mine was so so so late, but it turned up in the end, and I'm certain you'll get an answer very soon. I know it's so hard to keep a PMA, but being stressed will only delay things further. Please don't feel alone! :) Keep us all posted on how you get on. xxx


----------



## hoping42010

Thanks! Its just so frustrating! Its hard enough with regular cycles let alone my freaky ones!!! I think my body is failing to ovulate for some reason i keep getting very short random patches of yellow ewcm then like an hour later its thick and white. Was looking into agnus castus to help regulate my cycle and promote ovulation.


----------



## linz24

think my AF is on way


----------



## waterbaby

Still nothing for me today. I tested BFN with a Dollar Store cheapie. 

Getting annoyed!!! 

Last period was Dec 5th!:growlmad:


----------



## shaerichelle

hoping mine was nov 18. do you temp? I would just start. I did because I was getting frustrated. at least I know I ovulated way late. But still have a BFN


----------



## Prashi

I was going through this thread, reading lotsa stuff here. I just thought of saying hi and joining as I am too on the same boat........My last af was on 11/14/09. Had BFN on CD48 & CD55. I think I have failed to ovulate last cycle. Had lots of EWCM last week and had lines in OPKs. Didnt do preg test still as no hope now.....

Luv all & lotsa baby dust to everyone TTC............:flower:


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Hi ladies

The :witch: got me on Sunday (14 days late). I was gutted but relieved:wacko:. I just received news that another friend is pregnant so that was one in December and one in January and THEY say things happen in three's, so hopefully it's my turn next YAY!

I feel more positive now and am looking forward to:sex: and my :bfp: in Feb. 

FXed for a October Baby and :dust: to all of you hoping for the same :happydance:


----------



## hoping42010

shaerichelle said:


> hoping mine was nov 18. do you temp? I would just start. I did because I was getting frustrated. at least I know I ovulated way late. But still have a BFN

Yeah i think i might start. Thought about temping for a while but will have to research it all first though! not sure what id be doing. was trying to keep it casual but im stressin wondering if ive ovulated anyway!! and its been nearly a year!! :cry:


----------



## waterbaby

Well.. today is Friday the 22nd. I believe that if I go on like this until next Friday(approx), I will have missed two periods. Last night I did use an OPK... just to see what the line would be, and for "something" to do:wacko:. The test line was very faint. So, maybe what I was detecting during the last two weeks was my upward surge, the actual surge and then the downward. If that's true, I O'd really late in my cycle and obviously skipped a period. I would have O'd on cycle days 38-41(approx). Which is VERY weird. I htought I already had O'd early in December after my Dec 5th AF. And unfortunately we only BD once during that time (the cycle days 38-41). I guess I will have to wait it out until next Friday. :shrug: Anybody ever have your period, ovulate... and then skip your period and ovulate again?


----------



## shaerichelle

hoping42010 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> hoping mine was nov 18. do you temp? I would just start. I did because I was getting frustrated. at least I know I ovulated way late. But still have a BFN
> 
> Yeah i think i might start. Thought about temping for a while but will have to research it all first though! not sure what id be doing. was trying to keep it casual but im stressin wondering if ive ovulated anyway!! and its been nearly a year!! :cry:Click to expand...

Oh defintiely temp. I didnt think I was ovulating.. I ovulated on cd 48 with 30 day cycles! So you cant find out by temping
:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

waterbaby said:


> Well.. today is Friday the 22nd. I believe that if I go on like this until next Friday(approx), I will have missed two periods. Last night I did use an OPK... just to see what the line would be, and for "something" to do:wacko:. The test line was very faint. So, maybe what I was detecting during the last two weeks was my upward surge, the actual surge and then the downward. If that's true, I O'd really late in my cycle and obviously skipped a period. I would have O'd on cycle days 38-41(approx). Which is VERY weird. I htought I already had O'd early in December after my Dec 5th AF. And unfortunately we only BD once during that time (the cycle days 38-41). I guess I will have to wait it out until next Friday. :shrug: Anybody ever have your period, ovulate... and then skip your period and ovulate again?

Try temping it will give you more answers. I ovulated with out a period.


----------



## hoping42010

Oh defintiely temp. I didnt think I was ovulating.. I ovulated on cd 48 with 30 day cycles! So you cant find out by temping
:hugs:[/QUOTE]

I know it is a basal thermometer you use are there any that come with instrcutions or a book? :shrug: would love to know more.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've just started temping too. I'm curious as to when exactly I ovulate, since this cycle is so far 3 days longer than the last. Grr!


----------



## hitchinite

Hi Guys,

I hope you dont mind if I drop by. I am 33 TTC #1 and cycle 5 with no success. Cycles usually 28-31 days with 2-4 days spotting pre AF. OPK and temp charting always identifies ovulation and this month looks like I ovulated day 15. - I am now 15 dpo and no AF or spotting. 
This month I started to take Vit B complex 100mg to try and kill that spotting once and for all. Today I took OPK test and I was gutted when it was -ve. I am guessing that rules :bfp: out the window. 
I have been experiecing AF stylie cramps but short-lived and not enough to need painkillers. Also lower back pain which is unusual for me. But otherwise really dont feel pregnant. 
Temps also still high - way above cover line and creamy/watery CM

Do you think it is poss that Vit B is like totally prolonging my luteal phase? - maybe I have gone overkill with the 100mg dose. 

Has anyone used OPK's before as a substitute for a preg test- should I trust is means :bfn:??

:dust: to all and thanks so much for your support...


----------



## maryalexandra

hitchinite said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I hope you dont mind if I drop by. I am 33 TTC #1 and cycle 5 with no success. Cycles usually 28-31 days with 2-4 days spotting pre AF. OPK and temp charting always identifies ovulation and this month looks like I ovulated day 15. - I am now 15 dpo and no AF or spotting.
> This month I started to take Vit B complex 100mg to try and kill that spotting once and for all. Today I took OPK test and I was gutted when it was -ve. I am guessing that rules :bfp: out the window.
> I have been experiecing AF stylie cramps but short-lived and not enough to need painkillers. Also lower back pain which is unusual for me. But otherwise really dont feel pregnant.
> Temps also still high - way above cover line and creamy/watery CM
> 
> Do you think it is poss that Vit B is like totally prolonging my luteal phase? - maybe I have gone overkill with the 100mg dose.
> 
> Has anyone used OPK's before as a substitute for a preg test- should I trust is means :bfn:??
> 
> :dust: to all and thanks so much for your support...

I'm in the same situation as you. I'm over a week late (this is the first time I've ever been late in my life) and have been experiencing alot of AF cramps, but it never comes! I haven't taken a test for two days, but the ones I took before that were all negative. :( However, I talked to a friend of mine who is a nurse, and she said there are a lot of women who don't show up positive until a little bit later. I'm hoping you and I are two of those women! ;) I'll tell you if I get a BFP since you're in the same boat as me.


----------



## hitchinite

Thanks honey!!
Nice to have your support. Im also hoping we are one of those woman who need to wait a bit longer for :bfp:
Keep thinking she is here but just creamy/watery CM (TMI) !!
:hug:


----------



## maryalexandra

I've had the CM too, very watery, and a lot. Thought I had started AF at one point. And I had terrible gas and gas cramps the other night. I ordered 10 test strips off of ebay, hoping they're in the mail today! If so, I'll be testing tonight and tomorrow morning. :D


----------



## waterbaby

HI Ladies:
Cycle day 52 for me. Tested this morning and BFN. :growlmad:
I think I am 22 days late at this point.
Don't know if I should wait until Friday and maybe AF will
show or call the doctor now. Thought for sure I would see
a positive result today and my BB's hurt all weekend. Maybe
AF is gearing up finally??


----------



## sherrie123

in november i was late for ages, had some of the symptoms and was so sure i was going to get my bfp. then on the 20th day of being late :witch: got me. i hope its different for you though hun keep us posted x baby dust you way :dust:


----------



## bodacious

I was a week late for my SECOND period before af showed up. I knew she was coming for aboUt a week though.


----------



## fairypop

I am fed up of this waiting game! I came off BCP Nov 24th, had w/d bleed and nothing since...I tested a few weeks ago which was a BFN but then I expected it to be. I don't know if I am ovulating :( Should I test again or just wait... ?


----------



## Eden Lilly

I have had the cycle from hell, 2 weeks late, load of symptoms then bleeding , so did a clear blue digi test incase, but it was BFN , the bleeding finished different from usual , more pinky, and yesterday and today i have a really bad head and feel sick constant, and my belly has become really swollen. I think i am now just clutching at straw that i could be pregnant as i want it so much.


----------



## waterbaby

Ugh..... no AF. NO BFP.
I'm annoyed.
:growlmad:


----------



## hoping42010

waterbaby said:


> Ugh..... no AF. NO BFP.
> I'm annoyed.
> :growlmad:

I been waiting for either foe nearly 2 months now! last cycle began 16/11/09!! I know how you feel :growlmad:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

fairypop said:


> I am fed up of this waiting game! I came off BCP Nov 24th, had w/d bleed and nothing since...I tested a few weeks ago which was a BFN but then I expected it to be. I don't know if I am ovulating :( Should I test again or just wait... ?

I didn't get a period for 6 months when I stopped BCP. Hope yours is much much sooner than that!


----------



## fairypop

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> fairypop said:
> 
> 
> I am fed up of this waiting game! I came off BCP Nov 24th, had w/d bleed and nothing since...I tested a few weeks ago which was a BFN but then I expected it to be. I don't know if I am ovulating :( Should I test again or just wait... ?
> 
> I didn't get a period for 6 months when I stopped BCP. Hope yours is much much sooner than that!Click to expand...

Me too!!! Eeeeeek Why does it feel like I have been trying to get pregnant for months when in actual fact I haven't even really started with that bit yet!? 

How long have you been TTC for?:flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well after waiting for the 6 months to get my period..it's only been 2 cycles lol..I'm just beginning my 3rd one. I'm sooooo impatient!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Curious if any of you who haven't posted in a bit have ever gotten a resolution? I'm way late and last Friday still getting BFN. Hoping it turns into a BFP, because I don't feel like AF is on her way at all... and my temps along with the pains from it say I DID definitely O!


----------



## waterbaby

I'm still here! No AF and no BFP... but I haven't tested for a few days.
I was trying to hold out until Friday. Friday I will be 2 months late. If nothing happens on Friday, I am calling the doctor.


----------



## indigo_fairy

Hi, I've just spent over an hour reading all your stories on here and I'm so glad we're not alone in this feeling of going crazy in the 2ww and beyond! It took me and my husband almost 2 years to conceive our daughter, shes now 3yrs old and we've decided to try again, and this is only our first month and I remember how frustrating it is!! I've been through loads of HPT's already (I'm not even really late yet) and am vowing I won't buy any next month til at least near my due date (... I hope I can keep to it!) 

Similar to you ladies I've been feeling all the symptoms, and have a feeling of being pregnant but I'm trying to tell myself it could just be in my head, and just to remember how long it took us before... its harder than it sounds though! 

Good luck to all you ladies TTC for Feb x


----------



## Megg33k

2 months late? Like, 3rd missed period? Holy crap! I hope your next test is :bfp:! That would be wonderful! You'd be almost in 2nd Tri before you even found out! LOL


----------



## waterbaby

I think she got me today. STUPID :witch:
I had very light bleeding when I woke up this a.m.

We'll see what the rest of the day brings. 

Darn it !!!! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## hoping42010

Im over 2 months late still! No BFP and no sign of AF!! Boobs are very swollen and veiny but not got my hopes up for BFP just getting AF and being able to start over would be enough!! tried to find out my cp today n i think it was high soft and open!!! grrrr everything is contradicting itself today!!! SHOW BFN Negative OPK swolen veiny boobs!!! WTF???!


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome to my world, hoping! :hugs:


----------



## wanny74

HI Ladies, i am on the same boat. Today i'm on cd37, tested with fmu this morning, BFN! My normal cycle is between 27-30 days. My lmp was 32 days. My boobs have been sore in the last 3 weeks, more cm than usual and getting lots of hot flushes. 
Knowing that i'm not the only one who's suffering from this 'hanging' moment, makes me feel so much better. Baby dust to us all x


----------



## Marise

FXed for you wanny74, i know exactly how youre feeling, on cd79, going insane, wouldnt even mind if af did show up, at least i would know for certain!


----------



## Bucket

Hi ladies. I was getting notifications from this thread because it's been re-bumped after I commented on it ages back, so I thought I'd drop by just to share my own experience.

My period didn't turn up for two months, just out of the blue, and I couldn't understand it (I still had BFNs all the way), but then one day AF showed up like nothing had happened; it was very frustrating. The doctor wasn't sure what had happened, but he thought it was related to having come off the pill about four months previously after years and years on it.

However, the very next cycle, I got my BFP, so whether my cycles were getting themselves into a happier place ready for me to conceive, I'm not sure. BUT, I didn't get my BFP until I was seven whole days past my expected AF date, so don't lose hope if you're late and still testing BFN. I can tell you now, those cheapy tests off Amazon are RUBBISH - I was still showing barely a fainty-faint line on one of those when a Clearblue came up with a strong and dark BFP. So I think they can be a fool's economy and, if you can bear it (I couldn't!), waiting to test with a more expensive test after a week is probably better. :)

Lots of love and baby dust to you all, and hoping for your BFPs very soon. xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I was still getting BFNs at 11 days late, then had what I thought was AF (although much lighter than usual).

2 and a half weeks later (yesterday), I took a test on a whim, and it came up immediately as very strongly positive. So turns out I was pregnant all along! I presume "AF" was actually late implantation. Still very confused about dates and could be anything up to 8+4/40- won't know until I have a san.

So to all those of you well overdue and still getting BFNs, don't give up: it's not over yet.

Baby dust to you all!

P.S. I used expensive-ish tests at first, but had switched to ICs by yesterday. If the HCG's there at a reasonable level, they work!


----------



## Bucket

Cangaroo said:


> P.S. I used expensive-ish tests at first, but had switched to ICs by yesterday. If the HCG's there at a reasonable level, they work!

I must've just got a duff lot, perhaps. They were well within their expiry and they did work, but the results were really variable, definitely not in the same league as the nice dark line I got from the CB. The line did get darker over the next few days though (yes, I tested several times after my first positive even though everyone says you shouldn't). :D


----------



## hopefaithcj

hoping42010 said:


> Im over 2 months late still! No BFP and no sign of AF!! Boobs are very swollen and veiny but not got my hopes up for BFP just getting AF and being able to start over would be enough!! tried to find out my cp today n i think it was high soft and open!!! grrrr everything is contradicting itself today!!! SHOW BFN Negative OPK swolen veiny boobs!!! WTF???!

Been 'lurking' here too, ready up on everyone's experiences. Firstly its such a comfort having people to share your experiences with. 

I have pcos, started after my dad had an affair and left us about 5 years ago. Pretty sure it was the stress that triggered it. Anyhoo, officially diagnosed 2 years ago. Put on Clomid, didn't work at all, not even any side effects, tried max dosages.:nope:
So went onto IUI, 4 round of that, all with Gonal-F. DH's tests came back fine every time, no issues with the troops! So pretty heartbreaking when it failed. Though I was never given progesterone or suggested to have Metformin either..think my level of care was below par:cry::cry:

After taking a break we are ttc again. This time I have been trying a more natural route, eating well ( don't need to lose weight fortunately, bmi is fine). Been taking Vitex, folic acid, multivitamin and reducing stress. Last period was 25/7/10-30/7/10. Had :bfp: opk on 29/8 and 30/8. (as i have pcos, cycles are all over the show!!:growlmad:), CM was like egg white consistency, thin and stretchy, temp raised etc. All good signs of ovualting. SO we did the deed before and after:blush:

:witch: should have arrived by now, I estimated around 14-16th Sept....still nothing :( Have had crampy feeling, 'tugging' sensation on/off and sore lower back past few days. Boobs are not sore, slightly swollen though. Down there feels a bit tender (sorry tmi!). Now here is the kicker for confusion- today for curiosity I took at OPK: :bfp: ??wtf?? But I also took a HPT, it was negative??

So ladies, any ideas? I have :af: symptoms, but no period after nearly a week of the on/off cramping. Have had a :bfp: opk and a :bfn: hpt all in the same week. HELP!!!!! I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but can't help when i read some women don't get a :bfp: until nearly 5 months gone!!

Your thoughts will be much appreciated :dust:


----------



## julybabe84

hopefaithcj said:


> hoping42010 said:
> 
> 
> HELP!!!!! I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but can't help when i read some women don't get a :bfp: until nearly 5 months gone!!
> 
> Your thoughts will be much appreciated :dust:
> 
> Is that true about the 5months? I cried this morning at a BFN like it was the end of the world. I really had myself convinced that i was pg this time. Especially as i have actually been sick the last 2 days and keep falling asleep (I went like that in my first pregnancy due to drop in iron levels). I think I am just 2 days late now I used clear blue digital which says it can tell from up to 4 days prior to late AF. Getting some cramp today though so i think if AF comes i'll start charting temps etc As although NTNP it has now made me realise just how much i really want this right now.Click to expand...


----------



## Tanya8

Don't lose hope yet. I'm totally in your shoes too. Today is day 48 of my cycle...also tested BFN this morning. I started charting on day 19 this cycle (our first TTCing), so don't know if I ovulated during that time, or not (probably not). Since then, I have not had a temp shift. However, with my first pregnancy, I still tested BFN at 35 DPO. Even at the doctor's office. She put me on BC for three months to regulate my AF when I was pregnant all along! When three months later I did not get AF and went back, I was 18 weeks pregnant. I had all the symptoms, but the nurses kept telling me it was the side effects of BC. Ha! Anyway, I'm still not sure at what point I would have actually tested positive with a home pregnancy test. Some women test positive very late. Don't lose hope yet. (By the way, I was very fortunate, and my little boy held on and was healthy). 
I should add that I have very irregular cycles. My last was 56 days, so I'm not necessarily late at this point, but I never know... With my first, I did not have my AF for six months when I got pregnant.


----------



## hopefaithcj

julybabe84 said:


> hopefaithcj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping42010 said:
> 
> 
> HELP!!!!! I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but can't help when i read some women don't get a :bfp: until nearly 5 months gone!!
> 
> Your thoughts will be much appreciated :dust:
> 
> Is that true about the 5months? I cried this morning at a BFN like it was the end of the world. I really had myself convinced that i was pg this time. Especially as i have actually been sick the last 2 days and keep falling asleep (I went like that in my first pregnancy due to drop in iron levels). I think I am just 2 days late now I used clear blue digital which says it can tell from up to 4 days prior to late AF. Getting some cramp today though so i think if AF comes i'll start charting temps etc As although NTNP it has now made me realise just how much i really want this right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! Read through some of the TTC posts, there are quite a few mentions of women doing urine test after urine test and getting :bfn:, even doing blood tests at dr's and still :bfn:, then only on ultrasound showing a baby!!! I mean wft? I thought urine tests were pretty much foolproof, thats what dr#s led me to believe. Most of the posts that have been giving me a bit of hope have been women who don't show :bfp: until really late like nearly 12weeks. A tiny part of me wants to think thats what is happening to me. I am still having a 'stretching' feeling down there, mild twinges-can't really describe other than a constant dull twinge. Today though, I may as well have been 5 months gone- MAN WAS I BLOATED, its was silly! So uncomfortable too :( Bbs not sore still, (which I always get when af is due), think the area around nips are a bit more 'obvious' than they usually are for me. So the :witch: still hasn't got me, maybe I missed a period, maybe I ovulated late, maybe nothing has happened and its all in my head. Really would like either af or a clear cut sign that i'm pregnant. Don't want to test again for another week, to try and see if its any dif? ARGHHHH!!! so frustrating :growlmad:Click to expand...


----------



## ladybird1983

Hi im 2 weeks late today, but going to do a test now in a min ...
This is going to be weird cos the person i am sleeping with had a vasectomy 1o yrs ago ... Im hoping im not but here goes next wee and i will know were i stand ..


----------



## ladybird1983

looks like im pregnant =(


----------

